# Ban smoking in cars



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Now they want to ban me smoking in MY OWN car,don't think we need yet another law if I carried children then I wouldn't, but my car carries me and no one else I have obeyed the no smoking law but no way will I stop smoking in my car I work long hours to buy and own a car and I will do what I want in it


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

i thought it were already banned ???


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Heard nowt about that?? 

I dont smoke now, but I would defend the right of smokers to smoke in their own bloody vehicle - FFS!! :mad2:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Heard nowt about that??
> 
> I dont smoke now, but I would defend the right of smokers to smoke in their own bloody vehicle - FFS!! :mad2:


Twas on the news this morning a group backed by doctors are lobbying the government


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Twas on the news this morning a group backed by doctors are lobbying the government


I thought this Society was meant to be Pro-choice????

I give up, I truly give up!! :mad2:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

before long they will be telling you what time to go to bed!! and yeah before anyone says holding cigarette when hands should be on wheel but i'm wondering what about if you're parked up,there's even that advert 7 steps away from the house,why the hell dont they pick on the drug addicts or alcoholics for a damn change,smokers are treated like they have the bubonic plague

I have to add me and my oh havnt had a cigarette for nearly 8 wks now


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

You know these do-gooder twots wanna obey the Laws we have already before thinking up stoopid new ones - the amount of Doctors and Politicians that smoke weed is phenomenal!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Its been banned in company/works vehicles for some time, even if its your own business and you are the only one who uses the vehicle!

Whether you agree with smoking or not you should worry about the constant sly eating away of choice/civil liberty because it won't stop there. Next will be a ban on sat navs, radios, hands free phones or even talking to passengers - all distracting & causes accidents. Next will creep in what you can & can't do in your own home


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

If I have children in the car then I don't smoke. 
But since the smoking ban my car is often used as the 'smokers shelter' on the rare occasions I go out. I will also sit in my car for a cig if I am at someone else's house. They seem absolutely determined that I will stand outside in the rain.
I bought my car and I bought my cigs and I pay plenty of taxes for the privilege of using both of them, it has sod all to do with them if I choose to combine the two.
Surely there has to come a point when we are allowed to make some of our own decisions :mad2:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

my car,i bought it so i do what i want in it


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't you think they are taking this big brother approach just a little too far? God if you haven't got enough people reporting others for one thing or another there's another to add to the list! It will soon get to a stage that people don't have time to work because they are busy reporting others!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*They are just about to talk about this on radio 2...I wish these dogooders would mind their own bussiness.They can go [email protected] themselves,cheeky gits.*


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont like cigaretes but this is pure idiocy, you might as well ban people smoking in their homes.

Its pure jobs worth for these people to sit on their backsides and think up ways to curtail peoples activities.

what nexxt

jenn


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

As jenny says they will be stopping you in your own home soon!
Who the hell do they think they are?
They sure ain't gathering many fans!


----------



## caddy708 (Nov 11, 2011)

You cant smoke in built up area's, you cant smoke in shopping centres (only designated areas which are few and far between). Now they say you cant smoke in your own car, this is absolutely damn ridiculous, you go shopping and think oh its raining today so I will have a quick *** in the car before I get out, now what are smokers suppose to do, it is THEIR CAR and if they want to smoke in it then they should be allowed, not many places left fro them now to be fair...................and I heard they may be stopping smoking on beaches like they do in USA. how pathetic. It wont stop people smoking coz they will start having sneaky ones were ever they can and I dont blame them, they buy their **** and as long as they are carefull around kids then let them do what they want. We choose NOT to smoke, they choose TO smoke there is worse things thank smoke around.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

My car and if i want to smoke in it then why not is it hurting anyone else,no, i remember them trying to tell us what type of car to drive at 1 time and how often we should be using it, its just ridiculous. How many more laws are we going to have, they have stopped us smoking in public and thats fine but to stop us smoking where its effecting no one else is just going too far.

I havnt seen anything on this so can anyone tell what the idea behind this is?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> My car and if i want to smoke in it then why not is it hurting anyone else,no, i remember them trying to tell us what type of car to drive at 1 time and how often we should be using it, its just ridiculous. How many more laws are we going to have, they have stopped us smoking in public and thats fine but to stop us smoking where its effecting no one else is just going too far.
> 
> I havnt seen anything on this so can anyone tell what the idea behind this is?


They said they were doing it to protect children and they did say if it was possible they would like it stopped in your OWN HOME but that will be in the future


----------



## caddy708 (Nov 11, 2011)

What about protecting unborn kids from pregnant teenagers and woman who regularly get soooooo pissed they dont know where they are. Clubbing and pill popping.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

i have kids, and im a smoker, i dont smoke in my house, AS THIS IS MY CHOICE.
i own a car, i paid for my car, its my car, i paid a tax on my car, i pay tax on the petrol that runs my car, if the kids are in the car i would never smoke, not veen if they are going to be in it within a few hours.... but if i have to drive far then i will smoke in my car.... and i think its against personal rights to stop smoking in MY car, when i pay the government every day for the use of my car...
i think maybe smoking whilst carrying children SHOULD be banned.. but otherwise its my god damn car, if i want to smoke i will..


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suewhite said:


> They said they were doing it to protect children and they did say if it was possible they would like it stopped in your OWN HOME but that will be in the future


and how can they possible stop smoking in homes? its going way too far all this.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

caddy708 said:


> What about protecting unborn kids from pregnant teenagers and woman who regularly get soooooo pissed they dont know where they are. Clubbing and pill popping.


Careful what you're saying, you'll be giving em idea! next they'll be taxing folk everytime they have sex!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I smoke but not when im out or in a car just a personal choice cant stand ppl smoking in the street
But to ban ppl from smoking in their own car is just taking the silliness a bit 2 far its your car you should choose what you do in it


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> My car and if i want to smoke in it then why not is it hurting anyone else,no, i remember them trying to tell us what type of car to drive at 1 time and how often we should be using it, its just ridiculous. How many more laws are we going to have, they have stopped us smoking in public and thats fine but to stop us smoking where its effecting no one else is just going too far.
> 
> I havnt seen anything on this so can anyone tell what the idea behind this is?


Idea is because of having children in your car - I don't have any damn children in my car! So hence next will be in your own home, then not good for children to see you having a drink so ban that next :mad2:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

DT said:


> Careful what you're saying, you'll be giving em idea! next they'll be taxing folk everytime they have sex!


Dont mind that I'd get a tax rebate:thumbup:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

skip said:


> before long they will be telling you what time to go to bed!


Before the advent of 24 hour TV the BBC used to. At the end of every broadcast a small whit dt would appear in the centre of your screen with a most annoying high pitched buzzing.

This idea of banning smoking in cars is more to protect the other occupants of said smoking car driver because they've apparently found more concentated toxins within that restricted area.

I smoke but I'm consssideraate enough not to smoke if I'm accompanied by other passengers, namely the wife, and I don't smoke when the Dogs are in transit.

If I want a smoke when I'm driving alone I always have the window down to dilute those said toxins.

It's just another anti smoking campaign.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

oh can i also add i pay tax on my ciggies too.... so al in all
ill do what i god dman please... they should concentrate more on all the kids that are being fed mcdonalds every night of the god damn week


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Pmsl, some idiot on the radio has just said you can't drive properly if your smoking.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

It just annoys me that those who are pointing the finger and wanting all these stupid 'big brother' Laws have their own $hit on the end of their fingers anyway!! :mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Pmsl, some idiot on the radio has just said you can't drive properly if your smoking.:lol::lol:*


Well in that case they should'nt be on the road I have smoked in my car for 20 odd years and never affected my driving


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Pmsl, some idiot on the radio has just said you can't drive properly if your smoking.:lol::lol:*


oh FFS!!!! If I was driving alone I used to get a couple out the packet and lie them in the bit for small change, have me lighter next to them, and I could light up without taking me eyes off the road so :ciappa:

I'd rather a smoker driving a car than those twots who use their mobile frigging phones!!:mad2:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

TBH, seeing as the person who caused my car crash last week was smoking and only had one had on the wheel at the time, I am not massively against this...

I'm going to lose my no claims bonus, my insurance will sky rocket all because it will go 50:50 due to no independent witnesses. If she hadn't have been smoking I think she would have been paying more attention to be quite honest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> TBH, seeing as the person who caused my car crash last week was smoking and only had one had on the wheel at the time, I am not massively against this...


when i dont smoke ill drive with one hand on the wheel
and drive one hand on the wheel when i change gears 
what about radio stations when they change radio stations
you want two hands at ten to two at all times
IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Well in that case they should'nt be on the road I have smoked in my car for 20 odd years and never affected my driving


LMAO! I used t drive a Truck the length amd breadth of the country and found a that cigarette was the most perfect form of relaxation whilst travelling those endless stressful miles of overpopulated motorway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Zaros said:


> LMAO! I used t drive a Truck the length amd breadth of the country and found a that cigarette was the most perfect form of relaxation whilst travelling those endless stressful miles of overpopulated motorway.


when i worked evenings, i found they kept me more alert


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Elzz said:


> when i dont smoke ill drive with one hand on the wheel
> and drive one hand on the wheel when i change gears
> what about radio stations when they change radio stations
> you want two hands at ten to two at all times
> IMPOSSIBLE


Would you drive one hand on the steering wheel doing 30mph turning right and going straight over a raised mini roundabout?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Pmsl, some idiot on the radio has just said you can't drive properly if your smoking.:lol::lol:*


well i will tell em with years of practice.......yes you can. I dont think there has been as many distractions in cars as there are now in these modern things, those sat navs are the biggest distraction ive ever seen and they ban mobile phones.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Elzz said:


> when i worked evenings, i found they kept me more alert


I am alert!

I'm a smoking alert!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I did actually stop smoking in my car some years ago - had a convertible at the time and ciggy blew onto the back seat & scared me to death, was on a dual carriageway at the time so couldn't stop and had visions of hurtling along with the back seat on fire  But I defend anyones choice to do so.

Stupidity is that it won't achieve the lofty good intentions anyway - those who don't take proper care of their children are not going to change because of some half baked smoking ban in cars


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Would you drive one hand on the steering wheel doing 30mph turning right and going straight over a raised mini roundabout?


no but in would smoke and funnily enough even with a ciggie in hand both hands are still on the wheel i dont sit there holding it in the air like absolutely fabulous 
i think yours was a bad driver from what you said in your thread at the time, and would have happened smoking or not


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Zaros said:


> LMAO! I used t drive a Truck the length amd breadth of the country and found a that cigarette was the most perfect form of relaxation whilst travelling those endless stressful miles of overpopulated motorway.


I go on the M25 at 4am every morning and always light a ciggie before I go on it's like the wacky races at that time of the morning


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Would you drive one hand on the steering wheel doing 30mph turning right and going straight over a raised mini roundabout?


Would just stick the *** in your mouth


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

To be fair though mobile phone using in a car is against the law & you will be done if caught. I don't agree that you shouldn't be able to smoke in your own car if you are stationary as some people are saying they do, that doesn't affect you in anyway...
Although I do agree that smoker should never smoke in a car with other people in it, I don't smoke & whenever my ex boyfriends brother took us anywhere he would smoke in the car, it drove me crazy because I choose NOT to smoke for a reason! & he was making me breathe it in, it isn't fair, but if no one else is there then I agree it's your car, your choice.

In regards to banning it in houses in the future, I think it would be near on impossible! Although I totally disagree with anyone who smokes in their house around children, doesn't mean that would work. Tbh a lot of people have pride in their homes & won't smoke in it anyway, my ex's dad always went out into the back garden (plus his partner didn't smoke - so understandable).


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

They have a ban here on smoking in the car if you have children as passengers and I agree with that. But if you're on your own it makes no sense. And if your passenger is an adult of sound mind then it's their choice to ride with you isn't it.

There are the no smoking police vigilantes who will tell you that it doesn't matter even if you are smoking outside away from your family as you are STILL bringing in toxins on your clothes, your skin and your hair. My reply is WTF do you think you're bringing in on a daily basis anyway? Ever walk down a busy street? Is there a factory within a 30mile radius of where you are? BANG, you're contaminated. Got a fireplace in your house? Contamination baby. People go too far. And I think governments should be doing more about factory, bus, train and other large vehicle emissions rather than worrying about the pollutants from a cigarette. Get a grip.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Would you drive one hand on the steering wheel doing 30mph turning right and going straight over a raised mini roundabout?


Nope!! But I have seen many a 'boy racer' doing such things, smoker or no smoker. But I do see where you are coming from, the fact that the driver was smoking would add to your anger I guess - it probs would have me too, in all honesty!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

If you live in a council property and they have to come out to do work on your house then you are nto allowed to smoke in it as it becomes a work place.

Same if you're renting and your landlord comes out to fix something, you have to ask permission to smoke in your own home.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Would just stick the *** in your mouth


I don't mean in your mouth Golden :lol::lol: meant the smoker would! Mind you when I was a teen and had first passed my test used to yell "corner hold my ***" to my then boyfriend!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Elzz said:


> no but in would smoke and funnily enough even with a ciggie in hand both hands are still on the wheel i dont sit there holding it in the air like absolutely fabulous
> i think yours was a bad driver from what you said in your thread at the time, and would have happened smoking or not


All I know is my insurance company were VERY interested to hear that she was smoking with her arm near on dangling out the window when the crash happened. I have no doubt most people can smoke and drive but for the likes of inexperienced drivers I don't think they should be allowed to do it because I think it affects their concentration. I don't sit there and talk on my phone handsfree whilst driving because I feel like I'm not paying enough attention, but that is perfectly legal. Just don't agree with it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Would you drive one hand on the steering wheel doing 30mph turning right and going straight over a raised mini roundabout?


You dont drive with 1 hand just because you are smoking, you only take your hand off the wheel when you are actually taking a puff so you dont puff on the cigarette when you are turning, i would like to bet your accident wasnt caused by her smoking but just driving badly or it was just what you said an "accident" they do happen and as drivers we are at risk of this every time we drive out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> All I know is my insurance company were VERY interested to hear that she was smoking with her arm near on dangling out the window when the crash happened. I have no doubt most people can smoke and drive but for the likes of inexperienced drivers I don't think they should be allowed to do it because I think it affects their concentration. I don't sit there and talk on my phone handsfree whilst driving because I feel like I'm not paying enough attention, but that is perfectly legal. Just don't agree with it.


do you listen to music and sing along to the songs you know???
do you have a sat nav
do you chat to passengers???
do you have your phone OFF so you dont hear it 
if not
well done you


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> I did actually stop smoking in my car some years ago - *had a convertible at the time and ciggy blew onto the back seat & scared me to death, *was on a dual carriageway at the time so couldn't stop and had visions of hurtling along with the back seat on fire  But I defend anyones choice to do so.


Snap! During one particularly hot summer with all the windows down on my saloon I flicked the stub of my cig out of the open window.
Some miles further on I was soon to realise that me and the spent cigarette hadn't parted company at all. It had blown in through the back window and had nestled comfortably on the back seat where it had smouldered and burned a rather unsightly hole in the material.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I find it more dangerous looking at all the bloody road signs that pop up here there and everywhere than bloody smoking.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I find it more dangerous looking at all the bloody road signs that pop up here there and everywhere than bloody smoking.*


and all the road works, and changes in speed limit, with no warning


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

At this rate Im wondering if it would of been better if the nazis had won :scared:

Its turning into such a nanny state, no wonder half the kids these days have no common sense!

The government are making all these laws up as the average smoker just rolls over and takes it, well everyone has their limits and this is mine!

If I want to smoke in my little car on my own then I ruddy well will :mad2:

This country has sooooooo many more problems, why dont they try concentrating on those instead of picking on us smokers (who generate a f****** load of tax for the coffers)

How about all the drug and people trafficking? People drinking themselves into such a stooper that when they wake up in a police cell they have no idea that they've just ruined their own and probably someones elses life forever!

The idiots on the road that speed at horrendous rates while chatting away on their mobile phones are far more dangerous and a bigger problem than someone having a ciggie in their OWN car!

And ya know what, I DID smoke while pregnant and I have 2 very healthy children, both born healthy with no problems whatsoever! Im not saying you should smoke while pregnant but I am proof that its not the end of the world and your baby wont be born with 2 heads if you have trouble quiting while pregnant!

And smoking does not GIVE you cancer, it puts you at a higher risk but there are actually thousands of people that smoked all their lives, lived til grand ages of 80-90 and never had cancer or emphasymer ( spelling sorry)

No smoking is not good for you but Im sick and tired of the scaremongering and its not just **** either! one minute asprin is bad then its good, the mmr scare is a perfect example that we are now seeing measles epidemics because ONE doctor (who was also proved unreliable) scared the public into not having their kids vaccinated :mad2:

Sorry but MILLIONS died for future generations freedom and rights and this should include making your own choices and your own mistakes!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Nope!! But I have seen many a 'boy racer' doing such things, smoker or no smoker. But I do see where you are coming from, the fact that the driver was smoking would add to your anger I guess - it probs would have me too, in all honesty!


I'm not angry I just really think it added to her not paying attention. When you're a new driver you have so little experience and need to pay attention, without that cigarette I really do think she would have been paying more attention. Sure he still might have crashed but we will never know. My insurance company do think the fact she was smoking was a contributory factor.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Sorry but MILLIONS died for future generations freedom and rights and this should include making your own choices and your own mistakes!


Couldn't agree more - personal choice AND personal responsibility


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not angry I just really think it added to her not paying attention. When you're a new driver you have so little experience and need to pay attention, without that cigarette I really do think she would have been paying more attention. Sure he still might have crashed but we will never know. My insurance company do think the fact she was smoking was a contributory factor.


Well sounds like she mebbes shouldnt have been driving in the first place!! Its not hard to have two hands on the wheel and hold a ciggie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not angry I just really think it added to her not paying attention. When you're a new driver you have so little experience and need to pay attention, without that cigarette I really do think she would have been paying more attention. Sure he still might have crashed but we will never know. My insurance company do think the fact she was smoking was a contributory factor.


*But the FACT is, nobody knows if it was down to the driver smoking.*


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I go on the M25 at 4am every morning and always light a ciggie before I go on it's like the wacky races at that time of the morning


You need to be ingenious inventor Pat Pending to negotiate the M25 clockwise or counter clockwise.

But I guess you're more the Penelope Pitstop.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

diablo said:


> i thought it were already banned ???


Only if it is a work vehicle and therefore classified as an extension of the workplace

There have been a number of successful prosecutions in Wales  as if the police have nothing better to do 

There was a case about 12 months ago whereby a woman was actually banned from smoking in her own home because apparently it 'got into the walls' and could be smelt by her neighbours


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Only if it is a work vehicle and therefore classified as an extension of the workplace
> 
> There have been a number of successful prosecutions in Wales  as if the police have nothing better to do
> 
> *There was a case about 12 months ago whereby a woman was actually banned from smoking in her own home because apparently it 'got into the walls' and could be smelt by her neighbours*




Please tell me thats awind-up????? :mad2:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

LauraIzPops said:


> To be fair though mobile phone using in a car is against the law & you will be done if caught.


Actually no, its perfectly legal to use a handsfree.



Elzz said:


> do you listen to music and sing along to the songs you know???
> do you have a sat nav
> do you chat to passengers???
> do you have your phone OFF so you dont hear it
> ...


Why are you having a go and getting all defensive, I'm assuming because you smoke and drive? All I'm saying is I think the fact the other driver was smoking caused her to be paying much less attention, as do my insurance company. She has only been insured to drive for literally 2 weeks and for the record no I didn't chat to passengers, or listen to music, or use a sat nav, or have my phone on loud whatsoever in my first few months of driving because I wanted to make sure I didn't make stupid mistakes and cause an accident like this girl did.

Read my posts, I'm not saying everyone should be banned but I can't sit here and agree that new drivers should be allowed to do it. My insurance is high because young people are involved in accidents all the time just because of instances like the crash I was involved in which was NOT my fault. But its going to cost me near on £1000 because someone else drove dangerously. So you can't seriously expect me to sit here and support smoking for young drivers (which is who I am talking about), can you?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

_Toxin levels from smoking in a closed vehicle can be 23 times higher than in a typical smoky bar, it is claimed, putting children and the elderly at particular risk._Read more: Doctors call for smoking in cars to be outlawed | Mail Online

Me thinks which ever drs thought this up have themselves been smoking something a little strange - a) the majority of people who do smoke in their car would open the window anyway so its not a closed vehicle and b) typical smoky bar - WHAT where is it, tell me & I will go :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Well sounds like she mebbes shouldnt have been driving in the first place!! Its not hard to have two hands on the wheel and hold a ciggie


Nope I know its not, my Dad has always smoked and driven and been fine but I really am questioning whether young people should be allowed to do it. It seems a good few of us are incapable of judging whether something affects our concentration or not, so maybe someone else needs to judge that for us.

*us = young people.


----------



## caddy708 (Nov 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Pmsl, some idiot on the radio has just said you can't drive properly if your smoking.:lol::lol:*


My uncle have an index finger missing, HE DRIVES perfectly well. and if that is the case then what about when we have to take our hand off the wheel to change gear, or to use indicators or lights or open our windows...........no difference.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Zaros said:


> You need to be ingenious inventor Pat Pending to negotiate the M25 clockwise or counter clockwise.
> 
> But I guess you're more the Penelope Pitstop.


More Penelope *** Ash:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm not angry I just really think it added to her not paying attention. When you're a new driver you have so little experience and need to pay attention, without that cigarette I really do think she would have been paying more attention. Sure he still might have crashed but we will never know. My insurance company do think the fact she was smoking was a contributory factor.


The insurance company would say that tho.

In all the years of driving while smoking, being a passenger with a driver smoking and seeing other drivers smoking while driving i can honestly say ive never seen any difference in concentration.
We are more in danger from the drug users of today, the drink drivers they might not be doing it while driving but the effects are there.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *But the FACT is, nobody knows if it was down to the driver smoking.*


Janice, I'M saying its not all down to her smoking, my insurance company and myself believe it to be a contributory factor and its certainly not going in her favour put it that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Actually no, its perfectly legal to use a handsfree.
> 
> Why are you having a go and getting all defensive, I'm assuming because you smoke and drive? All I'm saying is I think the fact the other driver was smoking caused her to be paying much less attention, as do my insurance company. She has only been insured to drive for literally 2 weeks and for the record no I didn't chat to passengers, or listen to music, or use a sat nav, or have my phone on loud whatsoever in my first few months of driving because I wanted to make sure I didn't make stupid mistakes and cause an accident like this girl did.
> 
> Read my posts, I'm not saying everyone should be banned but I can't sit here and agree that new drivers should be allowed to do it. My insurance is high because young people are involved in accidents all the time just because of instances like the crash I was involved in which was NOT my fault. But its going to cost me near on £1000 because someone else drove dangerously. So you can't seriously expect me to sit here and support smoking for young drivers (which is who I am talking about), can you?


yes i am a smoker as you will see through reading my posts
im not being defensive im asking you if you do all these things, cause in my opinion they are alot worse than smoking, your eyes are taken off the road and all sorts.... 
i know youve had a bad experience but in all fairness insurance companies will try everything to get out from having to pay and they make more money if the other person is found at fault.... not saying that person wasnt at fault of course they were.. but this accent might have happened weather smoking or not..


----------



## Rottsmum (Aug 26, 2011)

They'll never bring it in because they could never enforce it.

I smoke in my car, regardless of whether or not I have passengers because it's my MY CAR that I paid for. If my passengers don't like me smoking then they can find an alternative means of transport. I also smoke at home and would never not smoke just because someone had come to my house.

The day the government pay for my car, fuel, insurance, tax, house, bills etc THEN they can tell not to smoke in my car or home but until that day they can kiss my @rse


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


DoodlesRule said:



Toxin levels from smoking in a closed vehicle can be 23 times higher than in a typical smoky bar, it is claimed, putting children and the elderly at particular risk.Read more: Doctors call for smoking in cars to be outlawed | Mail Online

Me thinks which ever drs thought this up have themselves been smoking something a little strange - a) the majority of people who do smoke in their car would open the window anyway so its not a closed vehicle and b) typical smoky bar - WHAT where is it, tell me & I will go :thumbup:

Click to expand...

Way to go,,bring back smoking in pubs.:thumbup:



caddy708 said:



My uncle have an index finger missing, HE DRIVES perfectly well. and if that is the case then what about when we have to take our hand off the wheel to change gear, or to use indicators or lights or open our windows...........no difference.

Click to expand...

My hubby has 2 fingers missing and it doen't affect his driving either.Well he don't drive as good as me though.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Its banned here if there is a kid in the car. Been that way a few years.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> It seems a good few of us are incapable of judging whether something affects our concentration or not.


I wonder when motor manufacturers will finally end equipping cars with CD/Stereo players. 
It has been claimed on many an ocassion that twiddling with your in car music system whilst driving distracts you from the road ahead and that's why many motor car producers have installed these functions on the steering wheel.

Despite this I still find myself fumbling around centre console to adjust volume/change station/track of CD.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If they want to go that far, then ban the sale of them completely, if not let people make their own choices. There are enough restrictions on smokers as it is I wish there would just shut up and leave people alone.

And I've never smoked and I've never had a problems with people smoking "_each to their own_" I say.


----------



## caddy708 (Nov 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Way to go,,bring back smoking in pubs.:thumbup:
> 
> My hubby has 2 fingers missing and it doen't affect his driving either.Well he don't drive as good as me though.*


Thats coz he cant stick up two fingers to ******** drivers lololol. Missing digits dont mean they cant drive they just hold things differently (sense of feeling).

They are going to have to have some REALLY good police in cars with excellent eye sight, and very very good cctv camera's to catch anyone smoking, they will just put their hands down by their laps to hold their **** which will cause MORE accidents


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Daneandrottiemum said:


> They'll never bring it in because they could never enforce it.
> 
> I smoke in my car, regardless of whether or not I have passengers because it's my MY CAR that I paid for. If my passengers don't like me smoking then they can find an alternative means of transport. I also smoke at home and would never not smoke just because someone had come to my house.
> 
> The day the government pay for my car, fuel, insurance, tax, house, bills etc THEN they can tell not to smoke in my car or home but until that day they can kiss my @rse


They could bring it in same as mobile phones only the odd ones get caught but I see loads of people on there mobiles,so it would be the same with cigs the odd ones would be caught


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Actually no, its perfectly legal to use a handsfree.
> 
> Why are you having a go and getting all defensive, I'm assuming because you smoke and drive? All I'm saying is I think the fact the other driver was smoking caused her to be paying much less attention, as do my insurance company. She has only been insured to drive for literally 2 weeks and for the record no I didn't chat to passengers, or listen to music, or use a sat nav, or have my phone on loud whatsoever in my first few months of driving because I wanted to make sure I didn't make stupid mistakes and cause an accident like this girl did.
> 
> Read my posts, I'm not saying everyone should be banned but I can't sit here and agree that new drivers should be allowed to do it. My insurance is high because young people are involved in accidents all the time just because of instances like the crash I was involved in which was NOT my fault. But its going to cost me near on £1000 because someone else drove dangerously. So you can't seriously expect me to sit here and support smoking for young drivers (which is who I am talking about), can you?


As i new driver i can see the way you are thinking but believe me with a few more driving years under ya belt you will realise that neither smoking, listening to music or chatting on a handsfree phone cause that many accidents, there are more distractions on the road, something could have happened that day to occupy your mind at the time, driving is hazardrous and thats all there is to it.contrary to what this society today believes there is still such thing as an "accidents" Dont let the bloody insurance company sway the way you are thinking because if you have mentioned she was smoking then yes that will be their reaction that little loophole they search for to get out of paying. I f we looked at every danger there is on the road we would never drive a car or step out onto a pavement let alone a road. ime afraid its life.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> If they want to go that far, then ban the sale of them completely, if not let people make their own choices. There are enough restrictions on smokers as it is I wish there would just shut up and leave people alone.
> 
> And I've never smoked and I've never had a problems with people smoking "_each to their own_" I say.


No government will ever ban the sale though because of the huge amount of tax they make - so actually aiding & abetting us smokers through their greed


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

caddy708 said:


> Thats coz he cant stick up two fingers to ******** drivers lololol. Missing digits dont mean they cant drive they just hold things differently (sense of feeling).
> 
> They are going to have to have some REALLY good police in cars with excellent eye sight, and very very good cctv camera's to catch anyone smoking, they will just put their hands down by their laps to hold their **** which will cause MORE accidents


*Hey they can't even enforce the none use of mobile phones properly,so how the hell will they enforce this?*


----------



## caddy708 (Nov 11, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Hey they can't even enforce the none use of mobile phones properly,so how the hell will they enforce this?*


People WILL always find a way around it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> _Toxin levels from smoking in a closed vehicle can be 23 times higher than in a typical smoky bar, it is claimed, putting children and the elderly at particular risk._Read more: Doctors call for smoking in cars to be outlawed | Mail Online
> 
> Me thinks which ever drs thought this up have themselves been smoking something a little strange - a) the majority of people who do smoke in their car would open the window anyway so its not a closed vehicle and b) typical smoky bar - WHAT where is it, tell me & I will go :thumbup:


Tbh i cant imagine why anyone would want, be able to smoke in a closed up vehicle


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh and just to add..We have all heard about 2nd hand smoke,well now they are talking about 3rd hand smoke..Well whoever is sharing mine,i wish they would pay their fair share of the ****. lol*


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to know who are these people driving round with a car full of babies & old people :scared:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Tbh i cant imagine why anyone would want, be able to smoke in a closed up vehicle


The same type of individual who likes to f4rt beneath the bedcovers and then
dive below them to savour the aroma no doubt.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Poxy nanny state  let people make their own minds for christs sake ! cant see how they can enforce i anyway, like the mobile phone law


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Daneandrottiemum said:


> They'll never bring it in because they could never enforce it.
> 
> I smoke in my car, regardless of whether or not I have passengers because it's my MY CAR that I paid for. If my passengers don't like me smoking then they can find an alternative means of transport. I also smoke at home and would never not smoke just because someone had come to my house.
> 
> The day the government pay for my car, fuel, insurance, tax, house, bills etc THEN they can tell not to smoke in my car or home but until that day they can kiss my @rse


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I was once asked why i drove a 4x4 and worse still drove a 4x4 to work that is not quite a mile away from my home and did i know what damage i was doing. polite i was but to the point.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> All I know is my insurance company were VERY interested to hear that she was smoking with her arm near on dangling out the window when the crash happened.


i drive with one hand hanging out the window , not smoking tho as i don`t smoke in my car , always have the window down tho and my arm is usually hanging out of it , i`ve never had an accident on the road whilst driving , tho i have had idiots reverse into me twice while i were stationary!

they make me laff about keeping kids safe , just teh other day i were sat behind someone with three kids in the back of their car , NOT one of those kids had a seatbelt on , they were all diving about like loons! now THAT is an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Nope I know its not, my Dad has always smoked and driven and been fine but I really am questioning whether young people should be allowed to do it. It seems a good few of us are incapable of judging whether something affects our concentration or not, so maybe someone else needs to judge that for us.
> 
> *us = young people.


I disagree totaly that young people are incapable of judging what effects their concentration, a driver has to be over 17 they arnt toddlers, they are new drivers that lack experience and thats all there is to it, please dont be offended when i say this but its a typical comment of todays young people "someone else needs to do it for us" thats why so many cant take or dont want to take responsibility for their own actions and i dont blame young people i blame the dogooders of this world.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok now i'm on a roll lol...I wonder if these idiots have given any thought to this FACT..When us smokers are driving and we need a ***,if we can't have one there will be far more road rag.Well from me anyway.I like and need my nicotine fix.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Zaros said:


> I wonder when motor manufacturers will finally end equipping cars with CD/Stereo players.
> It has been claimed on many an ocassion that twiddling with your in car music system whilst driving distracts you from the road ahead and that's why many motor car producers have installed these functions on the steering wheel.
> 
> Despite this I still find myself fumbling around centre console to adjust volume/change station/track of CD.


Am i right in saying cars still come with *** lighters.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

i tell ya all a true story , wasnt funny in the slightest , once on a dual carriage way had a youngish driver roar up the side of me in a audi TT seemed like he wanted to race i pulled back a little and slowed down , feeling there was going to be an accident , got to the roundabout the end of that dual carraige way , he`d hit that island and flipped that car onto its roof smacking into three other cars , ya know he walked away from that accident unscathed!!! pulling his hair out at the damage he`d done to his own car , yet he were the one completely at fault doing about 110mph as he hit that roundabout , i pulled over and stayed with an elderly couple he`d virtually rammed off that carraigeway luckily everyone walked away with minor injuries.
i`d say the majority of accidents are down to people doing stupid speeds!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok now i'm on a roll lol...I wonder if these idiots have given any thought to this FACT..When us smokers are driving and we need a ***,if we can't have one there will be far more road rag.Well from me anyway.I like and need my nicotine fix.*


You certainly are on a roll and i agree with you. It seems a long time since we were on a debate together.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I disagree totaly that young people are incapable of judging what effects their concentration, a driver has to be over 17 they arnt toddlers, they are new drivers that lack experience and thats all there is to it,


Taking smoking out of the equation, I have to disagree with this - an awful lot of young drivers not only lack experience, they believe they are invincible and have little (often no) concept of fast speeds, close driving and trying to do too many things at the same time.

I don't have enough fingers and toes together to count the number of friends who have lost young members of their family in driving accidents driven by themselves / their friends - often 3, 4, 5 people dead in one go, but also single drivers - from drink driving to speed - not one single accident caused by a third party.

My heart bleeds for these families, I know my own daughter drives too fast despite being told time and again (and being a nurse and seeing first hand the tragedies of seeing youngsters crushed by buses) - her boyfriend (who was actually first on the scene of that particular accident) and her first steady boyfriend, the effects on his car (I was one of the first on the scene) will stay with me for a LONG time, because I know had my daughter been in the car with him, the chances are, she wouldn't be here now 

It's no accident that young people's insurance premiums are 4/5/6 times those of the over 25s and older - there are reasons behind it, and sadly, it is a fact, that far too many young drivers think they invincible, that they can multi-task behind the wheel and that speed limits, rules on overtaking on bends on the brow of the hill were all rules written for other people.

Without even sitting down and listing them, I know no less than 30 teenagers killed in this way - and many many many more who were friends of friends of friends and even these incidents don't stop them. 

Yes, they may be inexperienced, but far too many are far too damn cocky for their own good, and it's the family and friends left to pick up the truly devastating pieces because these kids knew best, - worse still, many of these have also involved the deaths of innocent bystanders

There but for the grace of god - but many young people really are a law unto themselves when they get behind the wheel


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Taking smoking out of the equation, I have to disagree with this - an awful lot of young drivers not only lack experience, they believe they are invincible and have little (often no) concept of fast speeds, close driving and trying to do too many things at the same time.
> 
> I don't have enough fingers and toes together to count the number of friends who have lost young members of their family in driving accidents driven by themselves / their friends - often 3, 4, 5 people dead in one go, but also single drivers - from drink driving to speed - not one single accident caused by a third party.
> 
> ...


I do agree with what you are saying and omg your daughter bet you think how lucky you are everyday ive been through this with my son and its a nighmare worrying, what i was saying in response to GS post about taking distractions out of cars because young people are incapable of knowing whats a distraction we cant do this they have to learn, hopefully through experience rather than the wrong way or tragic circumstances some find themselves in.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Taking smoking out of the equation, I have to disagree with this - an awful lot of young drivers not only lack experience, they believe they are invincible and have little (often no) concept of fast speeds, close driving and trying to do too many things at the same time.
> 
> I don't have enough fingers and toes together to count the number of friends who have lost young members of their family in driving accidents driven by themselves / their friends - often 3, 4, 5 people dead in one go, but also single drivers - from drink driving to speed - not one single accident caused by a third party.
> 
> ...


*Very interesting post.My oldest son was/is car mad.And yes he would have been classed as a boy racer,because thats what he was.But,and i make NO excuses for him,he could handle a car far better than myself and hubby put together.He's done things with a car i would only expect to see in a movie.
But in his deffence,if there is any,his life was and is cars and he has a respect for them in a way your everyday driver doesn't have.(if that makes sence.)He's almost 45 and has calmed down somewhat.
I think we need today to take into consideration the games youngsters play,which DO need an eye for speed and challendge.(sp)
*


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

In my first driving lesson, some 20 odd years ago, I was told I was in charge of a killing machine and I should never forget that and handle it with respect at all times.

Never a truer word spoken and to this day, I would like to think I do handle my vehicles with respect.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> In my first driving lesson, some 20 odd years ago, I was told I was in charge of a killing machine and I should never forget that and handle it with respect at all times.
> 
> Never a truer word spoken and to this day, I would like to think I do handle my vehicles with respect.


Yes ive heard that too, when i started to drive at 17 my dad said your now in charge of a lethal weapon, frightened me to death but made me think.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Yes ive heard that too, when i started to drive at 17 my dad said your now in charge of a lethal weapon, frightened me to death but made me think.


The day a friend of a friend passed her driving test, she and her girlfriends went out to celebrate - she drove home pi$$ed as a fart and crashed. Killed 2 passengers in her car and 2 people in the other car.

Sobering thought


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok now i'm on a roll lol...I wonder if these idiots have given any thought to this FACT..When us smokers are driving and we need a ***,if we can't have one there will be far more road rag.Well from me anyway.I like and need my nicotine fix.*


I was thinking along the same lines Janice - if someone needs a cigarette while they are driving, I would think it's much better for them to actually smoke one than not. If the BMA gets their way and the government do try to implement this; can you imagine how many accidents there will be because people's minds are trying to cope with not having a ciggie rather than concentrating on their driving? Or because people start speeding and taking silly chances so they can get home quickly to have a ciggie?

And even if the BMA are right about toxins building up - which I doubt because I've never been in a car where the driver has smoked without opening a window - well, that is the nature of cigarettes; and if the driver has chosen to take that risk in the first place, then surely that's his/her perogative?

Just to add for the record that I don't smoke and have never smoked - but I have a partner who has smoked ever since I've known him - and I would much rather he be able to smioke in the car, with the window open, than to travel with him if he cannot have a cigarette!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> In my first driving lesson, some 20 odd years ago, I was told I was in charge of a killing machine and I should never forget that and handle it with respect at all times.
> 
> Never a truer word spoken and to this day, I would like to think I do handle my vehicles with respect.


This is what worries me. A frightening amount of people my age wouldn't listen if you told them the above, they just wouldn't care. Its people like that who don't seem to take driving seriously that I don't think do know what they probably should and shouldn't be doing because they don't think about it, they just do it and care later when it catches up with them. Hence I really don't think they know what they're damn well doing a lot of the time. I would have thought having to pay so much to insure a car would make people my age think twice but sadly for a lot of them they still don't seem all that worried about it.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Very interesting post.My oldest son was/is car mad.And yes he would have been classed as a boy racer,because thats what he was.But,and i make NO excuses for him,he could handle a car far better than myself and hubby put together.He's done things with a car i would only expect to see in a movie.
> But in his deffence,if there is any,his life was and is cars and he has a respect for them in a way your everyday driver doesn't have.(if that makes sence.)He's almost 45 and has calmed down somewhat.
> I think we need today to take into consideration the games youngsters play,which DO need an eye for speed and challendge.(sp)
> *


But that's my point

Few of these kids are bad drivers - it's a known fact that in some areas it is made even harder for boys to pass their test - my daughter's boyfriend passed his first time within weeks of passing 17, he then passed it again within weeks of his ban (under the 6 point, 2 year rule for new drivers)

My daughter handles cars competently, as do many of the other young drivers I know.

What they don't have is the experience to deal with the unexpected - they don't have the same concept of the dangers of overtaking in unsafe places.

Being an excellent competent driver is no substitute for experience - and even then people can come unstuck.

Young drivers have extortionate insurance policies, even fully comp policies have an additional mandatory excess on them of between £400 and £700 for drivers under the age of 25.

Most of these kids I know including some of those who've died could competently take cars around a race track with the best of the them - but that isn't dealing with the roads, with adverse driving conditions, with those going too slow, those going too fast - and they believe (often wrongly) that they are better than them - and this is where problems start.

My daughter's boyfriend was going around a bend on a wet road - the wet metal water hydrant cover on the road was the only way he could have lost control of the car - he was doing around 43mph in a 30 limit - he completely wrote off two cars - smashed the other girls leg up - his insurance company faced a claim running to the region of around £40K.

He did everything by the book, took his punishment like a man, immediately resat his test and was back driving within a month of losing his license.

Competent driver yes - even possibly excellent driver like your son - what he wasn't was experienced and able to apprehend what MIGHT happen - and this is as important, if not more so, than the ability to be a good driver.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Very interesting post.My oldest son was/is car mad.And yes he would have been classed as a boy racer,because thats what he was.But,and i make NO excuses for him,he could handle a car far better than myself and hubby put together.He's done things with a car i would only expect to see in a movie.
> But in his deffence,if there is any,his life was and is cars and he has a respect for them in a way your everyday driver doesn't have.(if that makes sence.)He's almost 45 and has calmed down somewhat.
> I think we need today to take into consideration the games youngsters play,which DO need an eye for speed and challendge.(sp)
> *


My son was very much the same and had always been car mad couldnt wait to get behind the wheel,had his first accident at 3 (another story) When my husband was taking him out on lessons when he had been learning a while, chose the road and situation and allowed him to go fast(for a learner) i went mad but he said whatever we say they/he will go fast and i want him to know when he can, familiar roads in certain situations and how to handle speed, it was icey one day and he said "ok then lets go onto the industrial estate" it was deserted sunday afternoon and "ile put you into a spin" again i was  and as he pointed out no point in waiting till hes out on his own its snowy/icey and he hasnt a clue, i never wanted him to have his music loud because of it distracting him, his dad let him because again he said when hes passed and on his own he WILL have music loud and hel be used to it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> I was thinking along the same lines Janice - if someone needs a cigarette while they are driving, I would think it's much better for them to actually smoke one than not. If the BMA gets their way and the government do try to implement this; can you imagine how many accidents there will be because people's minds are trying to cope with not having a ciggie rather than concentrating on their driving? Or because people start speeding and taking silly chances so they can get home quickly to have a ciggie?
> 
> And even if the BMA are right about toxins building up - which I doubt because I've never been in a car where the driver has smoked without opening a window - well, that is the nature of cigarettes; and if the driver has chosen to take that risk in the first place, then surely that's his/her perogative?
> 
> Just to add for the record that I don't smoke and have never smoked - but I have a partner who has smoked ever since I've known him - and I would much rather he be able to smioke in the car, with the window open, than to travel with him if he cannot have a cigarette!


*Val my hubby does'nt smoke either,he's an ex smoker though.Since i've had my new/ish car,i don't smoke whilst driving but thats been my choice.When hubby phoned at luchtime we spoke about this subject and even he said how bloody stupid it was.
Our longest and worste journey for me is when we go to Wales,6 hours.I have about 3 **** before we set off and i try to sleep as much as i can.When we get about 20 miles from where we need to be i'll have a *** and then another about 2mins later.*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

swarthy said:


> But that's my point
> 
> Few of these kids are bad drivers - it's a known fact that in some areas it is made even harder for boys to pass their test - my daughter's boyfriend passed his first time within weeks of passing 17, he then passed it again within weeks of his ban (under the 6 point, 2 year rule for new drivers)
> 
> ...


I do think passing too quick is an issue as well, thats why i dont like these intensive quick pass packages, they need to be on the road longer, to experience more senarios, situations and how they deal or dealt with them, to be driving a couple of months then be out there on their own is a huge thing. I remember my kids saying to me when i reacted to something on the road, "mum how did you know that was going to happen", "why did you do that", "how did you know he/she was going to turn then" and all i could answer with was experience because ive seen it happen so many times and i can just read what a car is going to do, you cant get that by lessons or passing a test but only through experience.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Reading about this in the newspaper some interesting & amusing comments:

o	When the BMA has managed to ban everything that they regard as unhealthy, dangerous or harmful how are they going to explain why people still get sick and die?
And if people don't get sick and die what will the doctors find to do to fill their time?
To quote C.S.Lewis...
Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber barons cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end for they do so with the approval of their own conscience 
o	Smoking is a dirty, expensive and dangerous addiction - and I'm a smoker - but it contributes just over £11 billion to the government coffers. The NHS costs around £120 billion, and the latest estimate I have seen is that smoking-related illnesses cost the NHS around 5.5% of its budget. 
So smoking costs the NHS around £6.6 billion, leaving the government with a net surplus of around £4.5 billion. Add to that the huge amounts saved because smokers die younger (about 5 minutes after getting into a smoke-filled car, the BMA will probably claim) and so we don't receive our pensions for as long as non-smokers, we don't cost the NHS so much in treating other age-related illnesses etc., and you'll see that smokers contribute an enormous amount to the nation's coffers.
I do agree, however, that smokers should be considerate of others, such as not smoking in the car if you have passengers, or in front of children, but leave it at that - consideration not legislation.

So just leave us alone please to get on with our short, miserable lives


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Reading about this in the newspaper some interesting & amusing comments:
> 
> o	When the BMA has managed to ban everything that they regard as unhealthy, dangerous or harmful how are they going to explain why people still get sick and die?
> And if people don't get sick and die what will the doctors find to do to fill their time?
> ...


Good post and that just shows why, they dont ban them altogether and stop making them, abolish them altogether, because too much money would be lost.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DoodlesRule said:


> Reading about this in the newspaper some interesting & amusing comments:
> 
> o	When the BMA has managed to ban everything that they regard as unhealthy, dangerous or harmful how are they going to explain why people still get sick and die?
> And if people don't get sick and die what will the doctors find to do to fill their time?
> ...


*If paasengers in MY car don't like smokers then i say,don't ask me for a lift.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *If paasengers in MY car don't like smokers then i say,don't ask me for a lift.*


Jan I knew this would bring you out of your lurking :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:good debate folks:thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Jan I knew this would bring you out of your lurking :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:good debate folks:thumbup:


*lmfao....ya crafty mare.xxxxxxxx:thumbup:*


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Not the right person to comment as neither me or oh smoke so doesn't affect us


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't smoke and never have but don't see the point in bringing in this rule. If you have an accident because you are playing with the radio/ eating/ smoking there is already a law in place to cover careless driving.

Banning smoking for the sake of it stinks of a nanny state, and I agree with doodles who said it's through these little bit-by-bit laws that our freedom is slowly taken away.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol

i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???

just as bad the way i look at it!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't know if its been mentioned yet on this thread or not (I can't be arsed to plough through all the pages) :lol:
If they do go ahead and ban it I wouldnt worry about it,they don't enforce a lot of driving laws as it is.
On the phone whilst driving
Texting whilst driving
Kids of a certain height in booster seats
Speeding to a large degree does unpunished
Smoking in a company vehicle
I'm an ex smoker by the way not that it matters.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> Not the right person to comment as neither me or oh smoke so doesn't affect us


*Ok can i ask you this please.Say you have broken down and your offerd help and the people/person are smokers,would you refuse help? Ie. if they offerd you a lift.*


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol
> 
> i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???
> 
> just as bad the way i look at it!


You would have to hold the phone at your ear all the time you were talking you dont need to hold a ciggie at your mouth all the time you are smoking,if that makes sense


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

suewhite said:


> You would have to hold the phone at your ear all the time you were talking you dont need to hold a ciggie at your mouth all the time you are smoking,if that makes sense


loud speaker and phone held to your ear by a passenger isnt aloud either and that has to be safer than smoking...........

you have to light that ciggy. im yet to meet someone who keeps their ciggy in their mouth the whole time from start to finish too. equally as dangerous AND a fire hazard. i will argue till im blue in the face i do with with my mam whos quite a heavy smoker ALL the time :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol
> 
> i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???
> 
> just as bad the way i look at it!


because the phone stays there a lot longer than a cigarette does


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol
> 
> i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???
> 
> just as bad the way i look at it!


Because you're having a cigarette for Christs sake...not chatting about Auntie Annies views on Big Brother and having your mind wander off the task in front of you.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Remember when cigarettes used to be ****.
Sorry,mind went on a wonder.
bye bye.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I would say the biggest hazard is the getting the cigarette and lighting it, i can do it safely but that with years of practice. But this isnt what they are saying they are saying the actual smoking is banned,


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol
> 
> i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???
> 
> just as bad the way i look at it!


Even a lot of non-smokers object due to the invasion of privacy/taking away civil liberties. Suppose this goes ahead and they look for the next target "for our own good" - young children can be distracting in vehicles so if its decided you cannot have tots under say 5 in a normal car because of the risks would you agree? I could say well I don't have young children so I don't care


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol
> 
> i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???
> 
> just as bad the way i look at it!


If we look at it another way the reason for banning smoking so ive heard is to protect children, we have talked as you have about safety when driving, so you can speak on the phone in your car as long as its stationary, we cant smoke in cars full stop.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

if talking about Aunt fannys life is bad on a phone....what about talking to your passenger in the car?? talkin on a phone and talking to a passenger arnt going to be any different. 


dialing a number on a phone/texting is just as dangerous as fumberling around for a cig and lighter and lighting it.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> If we look at it another way the reason for banning smoking so ive heard is to protect children, we have talked as you have about safety when driving, so you can speak on the phone in your car as long as its stationary, we cant smoke in cars full stop.


no i think you should be aloud to smoke in your own car when its stationaty, just not while moving.
Not smoking while having kids in the car is an obvious one really but it doesnt stop my mother. grrrr


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> Even a lot of non-smokers object due to the invasion of privacy/taking away civil liberties. Suppose this goes ahead and they look for the next target "for our own good" - young children can be distracting in vehicles so if its decided you cannot have tots under say 5 in a normal car because of the risks would you agree? I could say well I don't have young children so I don't care


Brilliant point.......................why didnt i think of that

Yes thinking about it now when my kids were young i have to say that was the biggest distraction i can honestly say ive had all the years ive been driving and tbh i think its worse now, because when mine were tiny they were allowed rear facing in the front seat so i could just glance at then where as now especially on a long journey the amount of times i would be turning to look in the back seat to check on them has to be dangerous. When they were older and in the back seat the amount of times ive drove groping on the back floor for a dropped dummy, ok a small car then so not really having to stretch but never the less distracting and dangerous. So ok lets ban babies and children cos i aint got any, anymore, no i would be up in arms for the people that have.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

At the end of the day, doesnt our Govn, of which whom are ALL pi$$ artists anyway, and not an honest, 100% law abiding one amongst them, have anything more serious to worry about than people smoking in their own vehicles!!!!! :mad2:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> if talking about Aunt fannys life is bad on a phone....what about talking to your passenger in the car?? talkin on a phone and talking to a passenger arnt going to be any different.
> 
> dialing a number on a phone/texting is just as dangerous as fumberling around for a cig and lighter and lighting it.


That is absolute rubbish and you know it..In fifty years driving I've never took my eyes off the road lighting a cigarette.Using a phone takes your eyes off the road and your mind off your driving...two completely different things.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

poohdog said:


> That is absolute rubbish and you know it..In fifty years driving I've never took my eyes off the road lighting a cigarette.Using a phone takes your eyes off the road and your mind off your driving...two completely different things.


i dont think its rubbish at all. i disagree with what your saying. if everyone thought the same there would be no need for rules etc. i think its all a distraction still.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry to say but i think this is a good law, well i think smoking whilst driving should be banned, just like using phones, fiddling around for a packet of **** and a lighter imo is just as dangerous as texting or talking on the phone, also whilst your puffing away you will only have one hand on the wheel, and may be distracted. 

my mum always smoked in the car when i was younger and i hated it! i would be freezing because window was down and choking because smoke still blew back. i think this is a good law. 

i heard they are trying to ban smoking in the homes :lol: now that is ridiculous, you should be able to do what you want in your own house, if they are going to do that they may aswell put cigs in with the drugs and ban em altogether. 

as a non smoker, i hate it, but i do not know another single person who does not smoke, so i believe i am perhaps the minority, everyone else i know smokes, wether its occasionally or a habit.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> i dont think its rubbish at all. i disagree with what your saying. if everyone thought the same there would be no need for rules etc. i think its all a distraction still.


If my dogs fart in the car its a HUGE distraction!!! :yikes::yikes:

Bring in all the Laws you want, you will never ever eliminate Human error completely.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> If my dogs fart in the car its a HUGE distraction!!! :yikes::yikes:
> 
> Bring in all the Laws you want, you will never ever eliminate Human error completely.


i have the perfect answer to all this..............

BAN CARS ON THE ROAD :thumbup:

now wheres my suit, im off to show them overpaid high horses how it should be done


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> im gonna stick a spanner in the works here but i dont care.... lol
> 
> i think smoking should be banned in cars, your not aloud to move a phone from hand to head so why should people be aloud to like a ciggy and put that from hand to mouth???
> 
> just as bad the way i look at it!


*Forget the spanner we are talking **** here.What do you do when you need to change gear?And heaven forbid the days when us older drivers had to do hand signals.How would you have coped?*


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Forget the spanner we are talking **** here.What do you do when you need to change gear?And heaven forbid the days when us older drivers had to do hand signals.How would you have coped?*


haha but gears are a driving thing, what if you need to change gear fast with a *** in your hand, its dangerous i tell ya lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> haha but gears are a driving thing, what if you need to change gear fast with a *** in your hand, its dangerous i tell ya lol


*Do they not teach hand signals these days?*


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Do they not teach hand signals these days?*


No think they teach finger signals now


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Now they want to ban me smoking in MY OWN car,don't think we need yet another law if I carried children then I wouldn't, but my car carries me and no one else I have obeyed the no smoking law but no way will I stop smoking in my car I work long hours to buy and own a car and I will do what I want in it


This has been a pet peeve of mine ever since I first heard about it some months ago. It was said that it was "in case you had children in the car". FFS, people who are going to smoke with children in the car are going to do it at home anyway, so next they will be telling us we can't smoke in our own homes.

I will not comply, as Seven of Nine says in Star Trek. Most people will not get in my car because the smell of dog is overwhelming; will that also be banned.

I grew up in the fifties, when smoking was considered good for you. I grew up in smokey houses, smokey cinemas, smokey buses, smokey trains, and I clearly remember having a smoking compartment in aeroplanes. It hasn't done me any harm.

The learner car is not only a working vehicle, but I have lots of different people driving it. It simply would not be fair to smoke in there, even if it were not against the law. But my car is mine, and sod the lot of them.

We should do as the French do, and totally ignore the bans.



skip said:


> before long they will be telling you what time to go to bed!! and yeah before anyone says holding cigarette when hands should be on wheel but i'm wondering what about if you're parked up,there's even that advert 7 steps away from the house,why the hell dont they pick on the drug addicts or alcoholics for a damn change,smokers are treated like they have the bubonic plague
> 
> I have to add me and my oh havnt had a cigarette for nearly 8 wks now


Hands free phones? What is that all about? You can legally send a text message whilst driving, so long as it is hands free. I have known driving instructors booking into their diaries whilst supposedly supervising a learner, and that is fine because they have a hands free. But I got three points for listening to a voice message without a hands free whilst supervising a learner who was perfectly capable.

I am sick to death of the government telling me what I should do. I can't even get greasy chips any more, they are dry and disgusting.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

vickie1985 said:


> haha but gears are a driving thing, what if you need to change gear fast with a *** in your hand, its dangerous i tell ya lol


I have never had any problem changing gear with a *** in my hand. The gear lever should be moved with the palm of your hand, so you still have your fingers free. And should we make an exception for people driving automatic cars who do not need to change gear?



JANICE199 said:


> *Do they not teach hand signals these days?*


They do, but only on the theory test. You are never required to actually use them. In fact I had a pupil once who, despite having passed her theory test, did not know that the driver of the vintage car in front was signalling to turn left. She wanted to know why she was waving!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> This has been a pet peeve of mine ever since I first heard about it some months ago. It was said that it was "in case you had children in the car". FFS, people who are going to smoke with children in the car are going to do it at home anyway, so next they will be telling us we can't smoke in our own homes.
> 
> I will not comply, as Seven of Nine says in Star Trek. Most people will not get in my car because the smell of dog is overwhelming; will that also be banned.
> 
> ...


No and they had the cheek to stop wrapping them in newpaper
Seriously tho all this is getting way out of hand, i smoke in my car, i know ime perfectly safe, safer than some bloody drivers that arnt smoking so i will continue.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

redroses2106 said:


> sorry to say but i think this is a good law, well i think smoking whilst driving should be banned, just like using phones, fiddling around for a packet of **** and a lighter imo is just as dangerous as texting or talking on the phone, also whilst your puffing away you will only have one hand on the wheel, and may be distracted.
> 
> my mum always smoked in the car when i was younger and i hated it! i would be freezing because window was down and choking because smoke still blew back. i think this is a good law.
> 
> ...


Most smokers/drivers would not be fiddling around for a cigarette and lighting it whilst driving - we would wait for the traffic lights or somewhere else where we are stopped for a while.

And watch your driving friends carefully; I bet you will find a few who only ever drive with one hand on the wheel anyway.

As to not smoking in my own house, I would like to see them try and stop me! What next? CCT cameras in every room so they can make sure we are not smoking? Of course, it won't matter if we are getting quietly drunk in charge of the baby, as long as we are not smoking.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

TBH I don't like being in a car where someone's smoking as it aggravates my car sickness, my hubby has the odd *** in our car which really annoys me as I hate the smell when I drive it afterwards (he thinks I don't notice). HOWEVER, if someone else wants to smoke in their car that's their choice & I'm not going to tell them what to do as it's their property, not mine.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

skip said:


> why the hell dont they pick on the drug addicts or alcoholics for a damn change


smokers ARE drug addicts. why do they have to pick on ANYONE?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> This has been a pet peeve of mine ever since I first heard about it some months ago. It was said that it was "in case you had children in the car". FFS, people who are going to smoke with children in the car are going to do it at home anyway, so next they will be telling us we can't smoke in our own homes.
> 
> I will not comply, as Seven of Nine says in Star Trek. Most people will not get in my car because the smell of dog is overwhelming; will that also be banned.
> 
> ...


LOve it!!! Have some rep for that!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

When me and OH used to smoke I would light it up for her whilst she was driving,but I don't suppose you can ask a five year old to spark one up in case you get distracted.
JOKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ETA:-Love the way it went from smoking to chips.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> LOve it!!! Have some rep for that!! :thumbup:


Thanks. Are you a trekkie, too?


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> haha but gears are a driving thing, what if you need to change gear fast with a *** in your hand, its dangerous i tell ya lol


I have an automatic


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Thanks. Are you a trekkie, too?


I am
I love the films & Voyager, like STTOS & NG, but I really can't stand DS9


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Thanks. Are you a trekkie, too?


Just an ickle bit!! :thumbup:

Deep Space Nine the best ever!:thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Just an ickle bit!! :thumbup:
> 
> Deep Space Nine the best ever!:thumbup:


Now, I never liked that one. Couldn't stand that wooden commander!


----------



## Labman (Sep 20, 2011)

For the record i am a smoker.

This is just another example of why this country is so messed up, there are far more pressing matters than trying to stop people smoking in cars yet here we are again being told what we can and can't do in a car we pay for and to run.
I never smoke if children or my dogs are in the car as it's just plain wrong and is a massive bug bare of mine when i see people doing it with kids and animals in the car, i don't smoke when i have passengers out of respect for them, infact i rarely smoke in the car anyway as it makes it stink and gets ash everywhere, but ultimately this is MY choice not to and if people want to smoke then i believe this is their right.

The whole thing is a joke, as i said i would 100% back a ban to stop it when accompanied by children and animals but if someone wants to smoke in their own car in their own time infecting their own lungs then who the hell has the right to tell them not to?.
If smoking is that bad then ban it altogether, oh wait..... no you can't do that as you would have to get the revenue from other sources namely The Taxpayer.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr Gizmo said:


> When me and OH used to smoke I would light it up for her whilst she was driving,but I don't suppose you can ask a five year old to spark one up in case you get distracted.
> JOKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA:-Love the way it went from smoking to chips.


and heres me saying i dont get distracted,


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Labman said:


> For the record i am a smoker.
> 
> This is just another example of why this country is so messed up, there are far more pressing matters than trying to stop people smoking in cars yet here we are again being told what we can and can't do in a car we pay for and to run.
> I never smoke if children or my dogs are in the car as it's just plain wrong and is a massive bug bare of mine when i see people doing it with kids and animals in the car, i don't smoke when i have passengers out of respect for them, infact i rarely smoke in the car anyway as it makes it stink and gets ash everywhere, but ultimately this is MY choice not to and if people want to smoke then i believe this is their right.
> ...


They said they would have an overall ban so that the police did not have to look to see if there were children in the car.

If they are going to do this idiotic thing, there should be an exemption for people like myself. I do not have children in my car, in my house, or anywhere else, and I am not likely to. My car is my doggiemobile, and any copper who sticks his head in the window is likely to pass out with the smell anyway!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im a non smoker so i really i wouldn't care less if it was banned or not , if i was a driver myself i wouldn't allow passengers to smoke as it effects my chest ...

but in their own cars they should be allowed to do as they please ... talk about free country, its going/gone to pots if u ask me 

personally i wouldnt smoke in a car with kids in as i think its wrong but on the other hand im not going to tell someone to stop its their life and not up to me to say its right or wrong


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Do think its time to be seriously worried if you do have small children though as powers that be seem to want to interfere more & more. I don't personally think its right to smoke round children, I didn't with mine and talking 20+ years ago but would not have taken kindly to being told this. Won't stop here will be judging parents whole lifestyle soon and whisking them away if you are deemed not to be following the pc lines. Said part is none of this will help poor kiddies who are seriously neglected or abused


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't smoke in someone else's car, any more than I would smoke in someone else's house unless they smoked as well. But if someone comes to my house, they have to put up with it. It is my house, my car, and I will do whatever I like with it.

Next they will be inspecting my house to make sure there aren't any germs, "in case I have a child visit". I wouldn't pass that one either. What is so bloody special about children, anyway. Anyone would think they are all precious gems the way people carry on. They would be better off teaching parents to simple of art of being polite to their children, instead of calling them all the names under the sun, then wondering why they act the same.

I want my greasy chip shop chips back; I want the same car tax as the lower fuel emissions; I want to be able to eat brown bread without some idiot thinking I am doing it because it is healthy. I don't want to be told it is unhealthy if I don't have my "five a day". I have never eaten vegetables in my life and I have got to 63 without too many problems.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> *I wouldn't smoke in someone else's car, *any more than I would smoke in someone else's house unless they smoked as well. But if someone comes to my house, they have to put up with it. It is my house, my car, and I will do whatever I like with it.
> 
> Next they will be inspecting my house to make sure there aren't any germs, "in case I have a child visit". I wouldn't pass that one either. What is so bloody special about children, anyway. Anyone would think they are all precious gems the way people carry on. They would be better off teaching parents to simple of art of being polite to their children, instead of calling them all the names under the sun, then wondering why they act the same.
> 
> I want my greasy chip shop chips back; I want the same car tax as the lower fuel emissions; I want to be able to eat brown bread without some idiot thinking I am doing it because it is healthy. I don't want to be told it is unhealthy if I don't have my "five a day". I have never eaten vegetables in my life and I have got to 63 without too many problems.


I'm amazed at the amount of people who don't even ask, just light up I find this incredibly rude & presumtuous
Hubby's friend did it just the other day when I picked him up from the train station, I wasn't impressed


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Reading up further on this, I note that one of the demands for a complete ban comes from some 'experts' who point out that the majority of the public want it....Ah,well in that case the democratic decision will be to implement the ban then.
They said this about the ban in pubs too...'It's what the majority want'

Well in that case...the majority want a referendum on Europe...the majority want a return of capital punishment...the majority want hal al killing to be outlawed in this country.

I'm looking forward to all these changes in the law....

*LIKE HELL!!*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm amazed at the amount of people who don't even ask, just light up I find this incredibly rude & presumtuous
> Hubby's friend did it just the other day when I picked him up from the train station, I wasn't impressed


That is incredibly rude. I would never do that. Not that I am in other people's cars much - I make a lousy passenger! If I go visit friends who don't smoke, I am not even going to ask if I can, I am going to take myself outside. It would be the same in someone else's car.

I wouldn't turn up at the house with my two dogs if they have a cat, either! That is just downright discourteous.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Reading up further on this, I note that one of the demands for a complete ban comes from some 'experts' who point out that the majority of the public want it....Ah,well in that case the democratic decision will be to implement the ban then.
> They said this about the ban in pubs too...'It's what the majority want'
> 
> Well in that case...the majority want a referendum on Europe...the majority want a return of capital punishment...the majority want hal al killing to be outlawed in this country.
> ...


Well said Pooh:thumbup:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I despair of this country, I really do. As a smoker & car owner I believe I have payed enough tax just on smoking & driving to entitle me to do whatever the f*** I want in my car! Let me guess, will the penalty for breaking this assinine law be a fine?? Oh, just another way to rip us off then, there's a shock. Actually I don't think I can type anymore, am feeling far too outraged & sweary for a family forum. God I hate living here now


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *If paasengers in MY car don't like smokers then i say,don't ask me for a lift.*


I'd have to agree with that. I quit smoking 5 years ago and have never been able to drive due to uncontrolled seizures but my hubby is a smoker and a driver. He will not smoke in the car with my mum there as she has severe breathing difficulties and is on oxygen. Nor would he smoke with children in the car but anyone else? Sure. His car, his right as far as I'm concerned.

To be perfectly honest, it's probably safer for a smoker to smoke while driving than to not smoke if they need one!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i also thought it was banned when driving ???


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

We will be banned from farting in our own homes soon!! ffs it gets worse - whilst I would not smoke in someone elses car unless they say its ok and never when kids are in the car I dont see the problem with someone smoking in their own vehicle if they want to .....this ban will if goes ahead be like the mobile ban anyway no one will take a bit of notice because its NOT a practical law for the police to enforce


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> We will be banned from farting in our own homes soon!!


I'm all in favour of banning my husband from farting in the house!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Im in agreement with banning it, how can it be less dangerous than talking on a phone????? this is from an ex smoker who used to puff away 20 a day while driving 400miles a week


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well i have to say i agree with the majority here, and would love to know who they surveyed to say most people agree wiht the ban.



suzy93074 said:


> We will be banned from farting in our own homes soon!! ffs it gets worse - whilst I would not smoke in someone elses car unless they say its ok and never when kids are in the car I dont see the problem with someone smoking in their own vehicle if they want to .....this ban will if goes ahead be like the mobile ban anyway no one will take a bit of notice because its NOT a practical law for the police to enforce


Totally OT Suzy but i love the pic in your sig xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

can I just add. I am always hugely suprised by the number of parents that do sit smoking with kids in the car, its just wrong


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Well i have to say i agree with the majority here, and would love to know who they surveyed to say most people agree wiht the ban.
> 
> Totally OT Suzy but i love the pic in your sig xxx


Thanks hun  xxxx ( what does OT mean)



ClaireLouise said:


> can I just add. I am always hugely suprised by the number of parents that do sit smoking with kids in the car, its just wrong


Yes I dont like or agree with that at all xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Off topic :lol: xxx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

hope said:


> i also thought it was banned when driving ???


Scratching an itch in your groin is banned if you're not in full control of your vehicle.
My favourite though was the guy who got done for eating a Kit Kat...his missus broke off a piece of a bar and handed it to the driver who popped it in his mouth...Thank God Plod was on the ball for that one...we can rest in our beds with policing like that.

Speed in filthy weather kills...not **** and Kit Kats...

And no I don't smoke if passengers don't...and I don't carry kids anyway.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Scratching an itch in your groin is banned if you're not in full control of your vehicle.
> My favourite though was the guy who got done for eating a Kit Kat...his missus broke off a piece of a bar and handed it to the driver who popped it in his mouth...Thank God Plod was on the ball for that one...we can rest in our beds with policing like that.
> 
> Speed in filthy weather kills...not **** and Kit Kats...
> ...


Yes, and a woman got fined for eating an apple while driving, yet a couple of days later I saw a police car with the driver reversing out of a side road, (illegal) steering one hand while eating a sandwich!

What about the bloke who was combing his hair in the rear view mirror whilst sitting in a traffic jam?

I saw a woman last week driving with a dog sitting on her lap. Is that illegal as she wasn't eating him or smoking him?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Off topic :lol: xxx


Ahhhh right LOL ! :thumbup::thumbup: silly me xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> We will be banned from farting in our own homes soon!! ffs it gets worse - whilst I would not smoke in someone elses car unless they say its ok and never when kids are in the car I dont see the problem with someone smoking in their own vehicle if they want to .....this ban will if goes ahead be like the mobile ban anyway no one will take a bit of notice because its NOT a practical law for the police to enforce


If you cant smoke in your own car because of the smoke with the children:thumbup: BUT they are saying it is dangerous as well, then so is taking your eye's off the road to look at those big Sign Posts on Motorways and roads, you wont be able to change gear on your car, you cant open your windows or sun roof.........:scared: you cant look in your mirror to glimpse at the children in the back to make sure they are not fiddling with their seat belts etc. You cant sneeze or pick your nose, cant turn your radio on and off, and cant SPEAK to anyone in your car as that is a distraction too. 
I wont smoke (gave up anyway) while there are children in my car even with the windows opened, I have seen what my kitchen or my living room looks like when the SUN shines in through the windows WOW the smoke in the room is unbelievable, so can imagine what it is like inside a car with children.
They cant force the no smoking ban in cars though, how the hell are they going to do that one, people will smoke sneakily and place thier hand on thier lap, WHICH is more dangerous to the driving anyway. There are people who still use their phones whilst driving even now.......that havent stopped.
Alot of kids in school will be inhaling the smoke from when their mates are smoking behind the bike shed or in a small area where they cant be seen. So either way at some point kids are going to be inhaling.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

This morning I drove to the Woodyard and on the way there I had a smoke with the drivers window down despite the temperatures being minus and the wind chill being OFFS!

On the return journey I had another smoke.

Catch me if you can! :devil:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Zaros said:


> This morning I drove to the Woodyard and on the way there I had a smoke with the drivers window down despite the temperatures being minus and the wind chill being OFFS!
> 
> On the return journey I had another smoke.
> 
> Catch me if you can! :devil:


I DID see you, turned around and over took you and hubby took a photo BUT it turned out Blurred..................got to buy a different camera lololol:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I just find this suggestion so funny! Cars pollute and kill so much more than smoking- logically you should ban cars and make smoking compulsory to get a health benefit.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If you cant smoke in your own car because of the smoke with the children:thumbup: BUT they are saying it is dangerous as well, then so is taking your eye's off the road to look at those big Sign Posts on Motorways and roads, you wont be able to change gear on your car, you cant open your windows or sun roof.........:scared: you cant look in your mirror to glimpse at the children in the back to make sure they are not fiddling with their seat belts etc. You cant sneeze or pick your nose, cant turn your radio on and off, and cant SPEAK to anyone in your car as that is a distraction too.
> I wont smoke (gave up anyway) while there are children in my car even with the windows opened, I have seen what my kitchen or my living room looks like when the SUN shines in through the windows WOW the smoke in the room is unbelievable, so can imagine what it is like inside a car with children.
> They cant force the no smoking ban in cars though, how the hell are they going to do that one, people will smoke sneakily and place thier hand on thier lap, WHICH is more dangerous to the driving anyway. There are people who still use their phones whilst driving even now.......that havent stopped.
> Alot of kids in school will be inhaling the smoke from when their mates are smoking behind the bike shed or in a small area where they cant be seen. So either way at some point kids are going to be inhaling.


I rarely smoke now Cheryl - I have the odd ones when at social events etc but I dont smoke in the house at all hardly - my OH does still smoke quite a lot though although NEVER in the house when we have the boys and he wouldnt if they were in the car with him either thats something he is v v strict about .......like you have pointed out there are many many things that can cause distractions whilst driving............they could not keep a tab on the mobile ban so they wont on this either- therefore it will be more money wasted on red tape and admin  - WELCOME BACK BY THE WAY :thumbup:xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Suzy.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I never smoke in any car. OH's, Son's, Daughter's, Friend's etc. I don't drive so haven't got a car, but I uphold the right of any smoker to smoke in their own car if they want to.:thumbup:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Smoking in cars has the same dangers as using mobile phones.
Its dangerous,as its a distraction from driving.
The fumes shouldnt be an issue.
Its the safety aspect, that gets my goat.
I do think though,when in the presence of non smokers, in a cramped space,like a car,you shouldnt smoke.Its rude.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Smoking in cars has the same dangers as using mobile phones.
> Its dangerous,as its a distraction from driving.


I'm afraid I have to disagree with you on this matter. 
I've driven squillions of miles UK/Europe and USA and the majority of those miles were covered accompanied by a *** (cigarette in the U.S cos '***' means something else entirely)

However, I've only ever been in two accidents in my life and both were whilst being stationary. 
Oddly enough, the first time someone ploughed into me and I went to check to see if they were okay they immediately asked if I had a cigarette,


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I'm afraid I have to disagree with you on this matter.
> I've driven squillions of miles UK/Europe and USA and the majority of those miles were covered accompanied by a *** (cigarette in the U.S cos '***' means something else entirely)
> 
> However, I've only ever been in two accidents in my life and both were whilst being stationary.
> Oddly enough, the first time someone ploughed into me and I went to check to see if they were okay they immediately asked if I had a cigarette,


Its so safe to get a *** out,light it, with one hand,and not look down.
All when you are driving a car.
Brilliant!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Its so safe to get a *** out,light it, with one hand,and not look down.
> All when you are driving a car.
> Brilliant!


The reason the good Lord provided me with two hands was so that I was able to multitask.

A Truck actually and it may have escaped your attention but to make a gear shift you take one hand off the steering wheel LOTS of times.
You also have to check both your rear view mirrors LOTS of times which means you have to take your eyes off the road ahead of you. 

Perhaps if the good Lord hadn't have been such an under achiever he would have provided me with eyes in my ears so that I didn't have to constantly turn my neck from left to right to see who was creeping up on my 4R53 end?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Smoking in cars has the same dangers as using mobile phones.
> Its dangerous,as its a distraction from driving.
> The fumes shouldnt be an issue.
> Its the safety aspect, that gets my goat.
> I do think though,*when in the presence of non smokers, in a cramped space,like a car,you shouldnt smoke.Its rude*.


that would depend on whose car it is. If people want to ride with me, they have to put up with it. Smoking is not a distraction, any more than checking your mirrors. It is more of a distraction to be looking in your mirrors to see what the kids are doing. What happens if they have come loose from their seats, do you turn around whilst driving and plug them back in?



holly1 said:


> Its so safe to get a *** out,light it, with one hand,and not look down.
> All when you are driving a car.
> Brilliant!


We are not talking about getting a *** out and lighting it whilst driving. We are talking about smoking it. As I said before, I would wait till stationary at traffic lights to actually get the thing out and light it and so would most people.

Did someone say they will give me points on my licence? What happens then if my passenger is smoking and they don't have a driving licence? If I see a copper, will I be able to quickly pass the cigarette to my son, who doesn't drive? He doesn't smoke either so wouldn't be impressed!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> that would depend on whose car it is. If people want to ride with me, they have to put up with it. Smoking is not a distraction, any more than checking your mirrors. It is more of a distraction to be looking in your mirrors to see what the kids are doing. What happens if they have come loose from their seats, do you turn around whilst driving and plug them back in?
> 
> We are not talking about getting a *** out and lighting it whilst driving. We are talking about smoking it. As I said before, I would wait till stationary at traffic lights to actually get the thing out and light it and so would most people.
> 
> Did someone say they will give me points on my licence? What happens then if my passenger is smoking and they don't have a driving licence? If I see a copper, will I be able to quickly pass the cigarette to my son, who doesn't drive? He doesn't smoke either so wouldn't be impressed!


Why would kids come loose from their seats?
Not only are you irresponsible,by smoking in front of your child,but also not strapping them into their car seats properly before you drive away.:arf:

You can stink of **** if you choose in your,clothes and hair.
However, its unfair to let anyone, who has the unfortunate luck of sitting in an enclosed space with you, when you are smoking like a chimney, to be forced to stink of **** aswell.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Why would kids come loose from their seats?
> Not only are you irresponsible,by smoking in front of your child,but also not strapping them into their car seats properly before you drive away.:arf:
> 
> You can stink of **** if you choose in your,clothes and hair.
> However, its unfair to let anyone, who has the unfortunate luck of sitting in an enclosed space with you, when you are smoking like a chimney, to be forced to stink of **** aswell.


I dont stink I smoke 20 a day and my boss was shocked to know I smoked said he had never smelt it on me


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

suewhite said:


> I dont stink I smoke 20 a day and my boss was shocked to know I smoked said he had never smelt it on me


He must have lost his sense of smell.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Kids can come loose in a car seat, whe i think how many times theres a distraction while ime driving the biggest one was when my children were small but when i think now the least distraction is when ime smoking. If i had to remove a distraction from a car then i would take away the sat nav then i think how distracting a map was, we will never be free from distractions ime afraid neither can we ban everything.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Holly this thread has been going a long time and has had many varied opinions but until now has not got personal or insulting, lets not get it closed.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

holly1 said:


> He must have lost his sense of smell.


Insults to me are like water off a ducks back


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Why would kids come loose from their seats?
> Not only are you irresponsible,by smoking in front of your child,but also not strapping them into their car seats properly before you drive away.:arf:
> 
> You can stink of **** if you choose in your,clothes and hair.
> However, its unfair to let anyone, who has the unfortunate luck of sitting in an enclosed space with you, when you are smoking like a chimney, to be forced to stink of **** aswell.


Every child will reach an age where he will find out for himself how to unfasten his seatbelt. There is nothing new in that and doesn't mean he wasn't strapped in properly. I don't actually have any children any more, so I see no reason why I should not smoke in my own car, which has no one in it but me.



suewhite said:


> I dont stink I smoke 20 a day and my boss was shocked to know I smoked said he had never smelt it on me


It is only non-smokers who listen to all the hype who imagine that everyone who smokes stinks of cigarettes.



haeveymolly said:


> Holly this thread has been going a long time and has had many varied opinions but until now has not got personal or insulting, lets not get it closed.


Well said!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

holly1 said:


> He must have lost his sense of smell.


This thread was going along nicely, then you went and made a personal remark, was there any call for that at all.

No one mentioned that they didnt strap their kids in their car properly, they were making a comment.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I told OH about this when he got in last night, and he just laughed, said its a waste of time and much more distracting happen when ya driving than having a smoke, if you've got kids in the car fair enough, but in reality its just another brick in the wall of Govn power over the people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

holly1 said:


> *Why would kids come loose from their seats?*
> Not only are you irresponsible,by smoking in front of your child,but also not strapping them into their car seats properly before you drive away.:arf:
> 
> You can stink of **** if you choose in your,clothes and hair.
> However, its unfair to let anyone, who has the unfortunate luck of sitting in an enclosed space with you, when you are smoking like a chimney, to be forced to stink of **** aswell.


my kids [youngest that is , both in their teens now tho!] could get themselves free from their car seats at the age of 2! and yes they were properly strapped in i could have probably caused more accidents pulling over and strapping them back in then smoking a *** in my car [which i have never done , but do smoke!]


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

This thread has become quite interesting in other ways because it isnt about the safety of smoking whilst driving and its distractions but its been quite an eyeopener because driving becomes very much like breathing in some ways we do things without having to really think about it, especially when you have been driving a few years. So ive just had to nip out and made a concious effort both there and back to take notice of all the distractions, how many times i had to take my eyes off the road in front,1 hand off the steering wheel, i wasnt smoking and you know what i was shocked, now we dont realise this because we all do it automatically, so if you dont smoke and see someone driving smoking then thats the 1 and only thing you are going to see as a distraction.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

diablo said:


> my kids [youngest that is , both in their teens now tho!] could get themselves free from their car seats at the age of 2! and yes they were properly strapped in i could have probably caused more accidents pulling over and strapping them back in then smoking a *** in my car [which i have never done , but do smoke!]


Oh the times ive drove with 1 hand whilst leaning into the back fastening them back up, i actually taught mine how to unfasten their belts from very young so there was a novelty period for a time, but yes that and fondling for a lost dummy etc............. the list goes on really with children, ime safer now with my cigarette than ever i was not smoking cos the kids were in the car.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

holly1 said:


> its unfair to let anyone, who has the unfortunate luck of sitting in an enclosed space with you, when you are smoking like a chimney, to be forced to stink of **** aswell.


Erm, if they're in my car, being driven by me, & they object to my *** smoke then they are always perfectly free to get the hell out & walk!! For crying out loud we will be told when to eat, breathe & have sex next, if nobody stands up for our freedom of choice don't turn around & moan when they make up yet another ridiculous law which actually does affect you. And don't say that won't happen, look at all the petty crap we already have to put up with "for our own good". How long before they decide who should be allowed to procreate & who shouldn't? I thought our grandfathers & great grandfathers died defending our rights & freedom, I'm sure they would be very pleased to see the state of the country now. Heil Cameron!!!!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I lived in a pub for years.From the age of 6.I was always exposed to it.Before the ban.
So yes,to me all smokers smell.Perhaps I have an over sensitive nose


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I know of someone who will actually change clothes whilst driving!! :scared:


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Erm, if they're in my car, being driven by me, & they object to my *** smoke then they are always perfectly free to get the hell out & walk!! For crying out loud we will be told when to eat, breathe & have sex next, if nobody stands up for our freedom of choice don't turn around & moan when they make up yet another ridiculous law which actually does affect you. And don't say that won't happen, look at all the petty crap we already have to put up with "for our own good". How long before they decide who should be allowed to procreate & who shouldn't? I thought our grandfathers & great grandfathers died defending our rights & freedom, I'm sure they would be very pleased to see the state of the country now. Heil Cameron!!!!


You are told where to have sex.In private:thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

holly1 said:


> You are told where to have sex.In private:thumbup:


Yes - not in a car!! You might get caught!!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

holly1 said:


> You are told where to have sex.In private:thumbup:


Re read my post, I said when, not where


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I lived in a pub for years.From the age of 6.I was always exposed to it.Before the ban.
> So yes,to me all smokers smell.Perhaps I have an over sensitive nose


Theres a huge difference holly, i remember when there were smoking in pubs and i used to smell our clothes after a night out mine dont smell now. ime still smoking but not with another a pub full of people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I know of someone who will actually change clothes whilst driving!! :scared:


oh gawd!!! haha i did that while stationary the other day , i`d walked into the bank with my tshirt on inside out , one of the cashiers alerted me to it whilst in there i wondered what on earth she were going on about when she said nice shirt , don`t have to ask where you got it from so i walked out jumped in my car that was parked up just up the side of that bank and took off my tshirt turned it the right way round and put it back on again , was the fastest tshirt change ever!! tho a few walked past the car sniggering at me in my bra day care tho!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I lived in a pub for years.From the age of 6.I was always exposed to it.Before the ban.
> So yes,to me all smokers smell.Perhaps I have an over sensitive nose


No you have an insensitive mouth, not sounding too harsh but I would never dream of telling someone there OH must have a blocked nose. There are ways to say something without sounding insensitive.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sarelis said:


> Erm, if they're in my car, being driven by me, & they object to my *** smoke then they are always perfectly free to get the hell out & walk!! For crying out loud *we will be told when to eat, breathe & have sex next,* if nobody stands up for our freedom of choice don't turn around & moan when they make up yet another ridiculous law which actually does affect you. And don't say that won't happen, look at all the petty crap we already have to put up with "for our own good". How long before they decide who should be allowed to procreate & who shouldn't? I thought our grandfathers & great grandfathers died defending our rights & freedom, I'm sure they would be very pleased to see the state of the country now. Heil Cameron!!!!


Oh, Gawd! They're not going to make me have sex, are they? I won't stand still for that one.



diablo said:


> oh gawd!!! haha i did that while stationary the other day , i`d walked into the bank with my tshirt on inside out , one of the cashiers alerted me to it whilst in there i wondered what on earth she were going on about when she said nice shirt , don`t have to ask where you got it from so i walked out jumped in my car that was parked up just up the side of that bank and took off my tshirt turned it the right way round and put it back on again , was the fastest tshirt change ever!! tho a few walked past the car sniggering at me in my bra day care tho!


Many years ago I was driving my mother somewhere, threw a cigarette out of the window and it came back and went up the baggy sleeves of my jumper. I pulled over first safe place I found, jumped out of the car and pulled my jumper off. Mother nearly had a heart attack! So smoking in the car is not dangerous, chucking it out the window obviously is!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

holly1 said:


> You can stink of **** if you choose in your,clothes and hair.
> However, its unfair to let anyone, who has the unfortunate luck of sitting in an enclosed space with you, when you are smoking like a chimney, to be forced to stink of **** aswell.


Yes I smoke, no I don't stink thanks most people are surprised I do smoke as they cannot smell cigarettes on me. Whilst I don't actually smoke in my car if I did and anyone objected they have the option not to get in my car in the first place.

I find that people who wear excessive amounts of perfume "stink" but would not be so rude as to say so, I would just give them a wide berth. Would be interested how you would deal with a work colleague with BO, straight in there with god you stink :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Oh, Gawd! *They're not going to make me have sex, are they?* I won't stand still for that one.
> 
> Many years ago I was driving my mother somewhere, threw a cigarette out of the window and it came back and went up the baggy sleeves of my jumper. I pulled over first safe place I found, jumped out of the car and pulled my jumper off. Mother nearly had a heart attack! So smoking in the car is not dangerous, chucking it out the window obviously is!


well i hope they don`t coz i`m well past it now , cant be bothered
yep!! stripping off in from of passers by wasnt the best brainwave i had


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Yes I smoke, no I don't stink thanks most people are surprised I do smoke as they cannot smell cigarettes on me. Whilst I don't actually smoke in my car if I did and anyone objected they have the option not to get in my car in the first place.
> 
> I find that people who wear excessive amounts of perfume "stink" but would not be so rude as to say so, I would just give them a wide berth. Would be interested how you would deal with a work colleague with BO, straight in there with god you stink :lol::lol:


I have had to sit in the car with pupils who have serious BO and opening the window does nothing. I also had to sit in the car with someone who reeked of dog wee! You don't tell a paying customer that you are not taking them out because they stink; you just try to be too busy to fit them in and hope someone else does the honors!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I have had to sit in the car with pupils who have serious BO and opening the window does nothing. I also had to sit in the car with someone who reeked of dog wee! You don't tell a paying customer that you are not taking them out because they stink; you just try to be too busy to fit them in and hope someone else does the honors!


:yikes: gawd hope it was dog week!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> :yikes: gawd hope it was dog week!


No. I had to put up with her for six weeks, during which time I doubt she ever had a wash never mind a bath and I think she slept in her clothes. Always wore the same ones and they certainly looked like they had been slept in. Neither of her little dogs were housetrained, she opened the back door and the stink came wafting out. If you happened to see into the kitchen, the worktop was piled high with mouldy bread and empty cans. I finally managed to frighten her out of the idea of learning to drive!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> I find that people who wear excessive amounts of perfume "stink" but would not be so rude as to say so, I would just give them a wide berth.


You are not kidding - the number of times I've nearly choked trying not to breathe around heavily perfumed people - far moreso than most other types of smells / odours - ewwww - I can only assume they can't smell themselves


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know why this has had to turn into a conversation about smelling of perfume :S I'd much rather people smell of perfume than really strong/stale cigarette smoke, it gives me headaches when people smoke near me or smell strongly of it, & I don't see how people just say 'if someone wants to get in my car I can smoke & they can get out' I mean if a friend was in your car going somewhere with you would you honestly not just not have a *** for one journey for your friend if they didn't like it, I think it's rude that people don't ask if you have a problem with smoking before lighting one up anyway.
Sorry for saying my opinion, hope people don't have a go about it because I have a different one to the majority on here.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> I don't know why this has had to turn into a conversation about smelling of perfume :S I'd much rather people smell of perfume than really strong/stale cigarette smoke, it gives me headaches when people smoke near me or smell strongly of it, & I don't see how people just say 'if someone wants to get in my car I can smoke & they can get out' I mean if a friend was in your car going somewhere with you would you honestly not just not have a *** for one journey for your friend if they didn't like it, I think it's rude that people don't ask if you have a problem with smoking before lighting one up anyway.
> Sorry for saying my opinion, hope people don't have a go about it because I have a different one to the majority on here.


That would rather depend on who it was, to be honest and whether I had offered to take the friend somewhere or whether they had simply invited themselves.

The point is that nobody is entitled to tell me what I can and can't do in my own car, when I am alone, as long as it is law abiding. And there is the crux of the matter. Why the hell should they ban smoking or eating when it doesn't distract me from the road. I am not stupid enough to be fumbling anywhere for cigarettes or anything else whilst actually driving, in fact I never take my eyes off the road except for a glance in the mirror every few seconds.

Nobody else ever gets in my car except my son, and I don't smoke with him in there because he doesn't like it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

LauraIzPops said:


> I don't know why this has had to turn into a conversation about smelling of perfume :S I'd much rather people smell of perfume than really strong/stale cigarette smoke, it gives me headaches when people smoke near me or smell strongly of it, & I don't see how people just say 'if someone wants to get in my car I can smoke & they can get out' I mean if a friend was in your car going somewhere with you would you honestly not just not have a *** for one journey for your friend if they didn't like it, I think it's rude that people don't ask if you have a problem with smoking before lighting one up anyway.
> Sorry for saying my opinion, hope people don't have a go about it because I have a different one to the majority on here.


Dont say sorry for having an opinion, i will smoke in my car if i want to i think i have that right, but if ive got someone in the car that doesnt smoke i tend not to depending on the person and it wouldnt be "just because they dont like it" I certainly wouldnt not give a lift to someone just because i cant smoke if they are in and it had an effect on them, a long journey then they would have to put up with the odd one ime afraid


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyways I don't know how they'd effectively monitor a 'No in car smoking policy' :confused1:

Besides, the last thing any unsuspecting Sunday motorist wants when they're tootling up the motorway to visit Aunt Maud is some irritable and P1553D off Truck driver hauling a container of B&H at break neck speeds to the next motorway service area because he isn't allowed to carry **** in his cab.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> I don't know why this has had to turn into a conversation about smelling of perfume :S I'd much rather people smell of perfume than really strong/stale cigarette smoke, it gives me headaches when people smoke near me or smell strongly of it, & I don't see how people just say 'if someone wants to get in my car I can smoke & they can get out' I mean if a friend was in your car going somewhere with you would you honestly not just not have a *** for one journey for your friend if they didn't like it, I think it's rude that people don't ask if you have a problem with smoking before lighting one up anyway.
> Sorry for saying my opinion, hope people don't have a go about it because I have a different one to the majority on here.


you have as much right to an opinion as anyone - so don;t besorry! but!! my view would be
1 . it would depend why you were in my car!
If I were doing you a favour then sorry! but the other option would be - find another taxi.

2. If we were on a car share ! NO!! I wouldn't smoke without approval for any passengers .

3. If I am in someone elses car Its up to them!!

the above is said by a EX smoker!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> I don't know why this has had to turn into a conversation about smelling of perfume :S I'd much rather people smell of perfume than really strong/stale cigarette smoke, it gives me headaches when people smoke near me or smell strongly of it, & I don't see how people just say 'if someone wants to get in my car I can smoke & they can get out' I mean if a friend was in your car going somewhere with you would you honestly not just not have a *** for one journey for your friend if they didn't like it, I think it's rude that people don't ask if you have a problem with smoking before lighting one up anyway.
> Sorry for saying my opinion, hope people don't have a go about it because I have a different one to the majority on here.


Your opinion is fine by me...I have my own.
But I take it if you were walking down Oxford Street Christmas shopping and the traffic was at a standstill, you would be overcome by the fumes....or at least have a headache?


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

poohdog said:


> Your opinion is fine by me...I have my own.
> But I take it if you were walking down Oxford Street Christmas shopping and the traffic was at a standstill, you would be overcome by the fumes....or at least have a headache?


I don't think so, although i've never tried, but just from my point of view smoking fumes give me really bad headaches sometimes, so I tend to try & stay away from people smoking even in the streets, but when my ex boyfriends brother used to take us places he would smoke in the car wihtout eve asking & it gave me awful headaches :/ So if I knew someone would smoke in a car now I would most likely not get in if I didn't have to, my friends at college also used to smoke in the car when they were taking us somewhere for lunch :/ I'm just against people doing it with passengers...
But IMO if people want to do it when they are alone then that's their choice  I don't think it's dangerous in terms of nor concentrating or having only one hand on the wheel, because I agree loads of things do the same (such as the radio) BUT, I do think that it is dangerous (when windows are up_ to have smoke circling the car & staying in such small areas, I know most people open the windows, but I occasionally see people who don't & think it must be doing some awful damage :S


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I know of no one that wouldn't ask first before lighting up in my car.Even those that know I smoke...It would seem to me that I have better mannered friends than some of you on here...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> I don't think so, although i've never tried, but just from my point of view smoking fumes give me really bad headaches sometimes, so I tend to try & stay away from people smoking even in the streets, but when my ex boyfriends brother used to take us places he would smoke in the car wihtout eve asking & it gave me awful headaches :/ So if I knew someone would smoke in a car now I would most likely not get in if I didn't have to, my friends at college also used to smoke in the car when they were taking us somewhere for lunch :/ I'm just against people doing it with passengers...
> But IMO if people want to do it when they are alone then that's their choice  I don't think it's dangerous in terms of nor concentrating or having only one hand on the wheel, because I agree loads of things do the same (such as the radio) BUT, I do think that it is dangerous (when windows are up_ to have smoke circling the car & staying in such small areas, I know most people open the windows, but I occasionally see people who don't & think it must be doing some awful damage :S


My mother-in-law used to sit in the passenger seat with a *** wedged between her top teeth and top lip, so smoke was continuously wafting out, and she never once opened her window. If I opened mine, the smoke wafted right across my eyes which was dangerous because I was driving. Used to drive me nuts, to be honest. She never smoked a cigarette, just wedged it there.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Surely is she was your passenger you could have made her or told her to get out?
All the chemicals being kept in such a small space I find pretty dangerous to anyones health in that car... :/


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> Surely is she was your passenger you could have made her or told her to get out?
> All the chemicals being kept in such a small space I find pretty dangerous to anyones health in that car... :/


What the almighty precious mother-in-law? I had to open my window, which was worse in a way because the smoke was wafting over me. She used to walk about with two inches of bloody ash hanging off her *** all the time, dropped it in saucepans, in your tea, everywhere.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> What the almighty precious mother-in-law? I had to open my window, which was worse in a way because the smoke was wafting over me. She used to walk about with two inches of bloody ash hanging off her *** all the time, dropped it in saucepans, in your tea, everywhere.


Yes but made her put her own window down seen as you were driving, tell her to get out as a last resort if she wouldn't, at the end of the day the person driving the car is i charge, no one would smoke in my car regardless of who they were, so why not make people follow your rules just because they're related? :S


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LauraIzPops said:


> Yes but made her put her own window down seen as you were driving, tell her to get out as a last resort if she wouldn't, at the end of the day the person driving the car is i charge, no one would smoke in my car regardless of who they were, so why not make people follow your rules just because they're related? :S


It is far too complicated to explain really and was years ago. She is gone now, and I was never so glad to see the back of anyone. Sorry if that offends anyone's sensitivities, but I won't pretend someone was wonderful just because they have snuffed it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

LauraIzPops said:


> Yes but made her put her own window down seen as you were driving, tell her to get out as a last resort if she wouldn't, at the end of the day the person driving the car is i charge, no one would smoke in my car regardless of who they were, so why not make people follow your rules just because they're related? :S


Am i right in thinking you avnt got a mother-in-law.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Am i right in thinking you avnt got a mother-in-law.


I haven't - we buried her a couple of years back!shame we had to wait for her to die!:scared:


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Am i right in thinking you avnt got a mother-in-law.


Erm atm I only have a boyfriend who has a mother...
So no I don't yet  But I still wouldn't let her do as she pleased on my property haha, sorry to say I am quite an opinionated person, & to those who know me, they probably wouldn't irritate me with things like that to make me say it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> I haven't - we buried her a couple of years back!shame we had to wait for her to die!:scared:


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

smoking is only banned at the mo if you use it for work ie taxi driver, parcel delivery ect.
i dont smoke and never have but i think its a good idea the amount of people i see every day eather trying to do a manover with the *** in there mouth and trying to squint through the smoke. and not to mention the droped **** and the thrashing around to try to retreave it. growing up my mum and dad smoked and it was realy bad for me. even if its just you at the time smoking its everywhere and the person you have in your car next has a loverly lung full.
i hate waliking in the streets and the person infront lights up the smoke gets blown straight into my face and i hate it. it shoule be banned 100%


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ile be honest now i dont smoke in the street, my car yes and i can say i have never walked close enough to anyone in front of me for the smoke to get in my face, smell it yes but never in my face so i cant comment on how horrible that is. When manouvering my car if i found it difficult i wouldnt carry on struggling i would throw the cigarette out.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ile be honest now i dont smoke in the street, my car yes and i can say i have never walked close enough to anyone in front of me for the smoke to get in my face, smell it yes but never in my face so i cant comment on how horrible that is. When manouvering my car if i found it difficult i wouldnt carry on struggling *i would throw the cigarette out*.


Isn't there a law against littering?

If they ever impose this ban then boy are you going to be big revenue!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Isn't there a law against littering?
> 
> If they ever impose this ban then boy are you going to be big revenue!


 oh ye, they will throw away the key.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> smoking is only banned at the mo if you use it for work ie taxi driver, parcel delivery ect.
> i dont smoke and never have but i think its a good idea the amount of people i see every day eather trying to do a manover with the *** in there mouth and trying to squint through the smoke. and not to mention the droped **** and the thrashing around to try to retreave it. growing up my mum and dad smoked and it was realy bad for me. even if its just you at the time smoking its everywhere and the person you have in your car next has a loverly lung full.
> i hate waliking in the streets and the person infront lights up the smoke gets blown straight into my face and i hate it. it shoule be banned 100%


Can we ban drinking as well then? I find it very offensive to see someone drunk. And let's please ban people groping each other in the streets; that really turns my stomach.

And can we have really stiff penalties for people picking their nose and farting in public. I know, let's ban people who want things banned because _they_ don't like it.



Zaros said:


> Isn't there a law against littering?
> 
> If they ever impose this ban then boy are you going to be big revenue!


It is illegal to throw a cigarette into the street.


----------



## Chris89 (Nov 18, 2011)

lolzzzz
Well, this is the right of everyone who is a citizen of a state. 
But, it is the right of state that provides all basic rights to all citizens. Hope
you have got it. 
regards


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Chris89 said:


> lolzzzz
> Well, this is the right of everyone who is a citizen of a state.
> But, it is the right of state that provides all basic rights to all citizens. Hope
> you have got it.
> regards


What? ime not with you there sorry.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Can we ban drinking as well then? I find it very offensive to see someone drunk. And let's please ban people groping each other in the streets; that really turns my stomach.
> 
> And can we have really stiff penalties for people picking their nose and farting in public. * I know, let's ban people who want things banned *because _they_ don't like it.


Oh Bugga! You've automatically banned yourself!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Coming to this late and cant plough through all the posts but IMO this is the same mentality that will see dogs "banned" from parks/beaches etc before long so we should think loooooong and hard before we start supporting this sort of civil infringement


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Coming to this late and cant plough through all the posts but IMO this is the same mentality that will see dogs "banned" from parks/beaches etc before long so we should think loooooong and hard before we start supporting this sort of civil infringement


You are quite right. Dogs are already banned from lots of places because the minority don't like them, beaches, parks, even pubs where you used to always be able to take your dog.

People who want things banned because they personally don't like them make me sick, quite frankly. If you don't like smoking, stay away from it. If you don't like dogs, don't go where they are.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Coming to this late and cant plough through all the posts but IMO this is the same mentality that will see dogs "banned" from parks/beaches etc before long so we should think loooooong and hard before we start supporting this sort of civil infringement


yeah welll it will only lead to more riots, the more they take our freedom the less we will fear imprisonment.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> You are quite right. Dogs are already banned from lots of places because the minority don't like them, beaches, parks, even pubs where you used to always be able to take your dog.
> 
> People who want things banned because they personally don't like them make me sick, quite frankly. If you don't like smoking, stay away from it. If you don't like dogs, don't go where they are.


It's all about tolerance IMO.

The park is a good example. I am not so keen on the fishermen who leave their rubbish, crap in the woods and kick my dog when he goes to investigate their OPEN bait box but i don't want them banned because i am well aware that my nuisance spaniel gives them just as much grief and that extends to runners, cyclists, people with small children etc. It's a free space and should be used by all.

Society in general lacks tolerance these days


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Can we ban drinking as well then? I find it very offensive to see someone drunk. And let's please ban people groping each other in the streets; that really turns my stomach.
> 
> And can we have really stiff penalties for people picking their nose and farting in public. I know, let's ban people who want things banned because _they_ don't like it.
> 
> It is illegal to throw a cigarette into the street.


i hate to see drunk people its not nice, groping that depends on the extent there going to. as for the rest its a bit far.. 
ive been burned on my eyelid by someone smoking and not giving a dam where there waving there hand, as a child at an outdoor swimming pool in germany iv stood on a lit cigarette someone threw down. and ive had my coat burned as well. so i wouldnt loose sleep over it being band compleately. if people want to kill themselves by smoking thats up to them but dont take me or my daughter with you. 
my oh smokes and i make him go outside. last year he was hanging out the back door and went to put it out fell out and landed on concreat and smashed his hip had to have a dinamic hip screw. i had no simpathy for him he had 6 months off work and i was the one that had to look after him ect. so yes ban smoking compleately.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

wyntersmum said:


> i hate to see drunk people its not nice, groping that depends on the extent there going to. as for the rest its a bit far..
> ive been burned on my eyelid by someone smoking and not giving a dam where there waving there hand, as a child at an outdoor swimming pool in germany iv stood on a lit cigarette someone threw down. and ive had my coat burned as well. so i wouldnt loose sleep over it being band compleately. if people want to kill themselves by smoking thats up to them but dont take me or my daughter with you.
> my oh smokes and i make him go outside. last year he was hanging out the back door and went to put it out fell out and landed on concreat and smashed his hip had to have a dinamic hip screw. i had no simpathy for him he had 6 months off work and i was the one that had to look after him ect. so yes ban smoking compleately.


Why do people have to give the minority as examples? Some drivers drive like idiots and cause accidents, some people will drink and drive no matter what they know because it doesn't apply to them, etc, etc. The minority of smokers might chuck their cigarette end beside a swimming pool, just like the minority would leave broken glass there. Some smokers might wave their cigarette about and burn someone, smoke in crowds and don't care who they burn. But the majority of us are far more considerate than that.

Why should everyone suffer because of a minority of imbeciles who couldn't care less or haven't the brains to see what is dangerous and what is not. If I drop a finished cigarette in the gutter (I know, illegal) I always stamp it out in case a dog comes along and burns his pads. I wouldn't smoke in a crowd, nor would I drop a cigarette by a swimming pool, any more than I would drive like an idiot.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Why do people have to give the minority as examples?
> 
> Why should everyone suffer because of a minority of imbeciles


Because my dear Newfiesmum, that's the way of the world unfortunately appears to turn. 
The minority have always set the precedence whereby the rest of us more responsible and considerate folks must suffer the consequences to protect us, not from our own accidental complacency, but from their profound mental retardation.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

I can sort understand that the driver is best advised not to smoke, especially if he is alone in the vehicle. It could be distracting. but banning it for all people in private vehicles is a crazy idea. They banned smoking in enclosed areas, including pedestrian underpasses, but people still walk through underpasses smoking. How would they police it? The police have enough to do without having to be on the look out for smokers in cars.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

First They Came 

First they came for the Communists
And I did not speak out 
Because I was not a Communist
Then they came for the Socialists
And I did not speak out 
Because I was not a Socialist
Then they came for the trade unionists
And I did not speak out 
Because I was not a trade unionist
Then they came for the Jews
And I did not speak out 
Because I was not a Jew
Then they came for me
And there was no one left
To speak out for me

Martin Niemoller

This is the sort of mentality I was trying to illustrate in my last post, Pastor Niemoller sums it up perfectly. We must all stand up for each others rights & freedom, because one day it will be you they come for!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Blimey my thread is still running expected it would be closed after a couple of pages:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Blimey my thread is still running expected it would be closed after a couple of pages:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Just shows what a well behaved lot we really are.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well....since the government is all bout saving money (when it suits them)fear not folks....this bann will never happen.....can you imagine the amount of manpower it would take to implement this bann.....unless of course they relied on the famous hobby bobby's....who round here just walk around the town centres avoiding trouble and not tackling it unless it's an old man feeding pidgins or a child dropping his dummy  There is no way they will be able to keep up the pace with the amount of people smoking in their cars.
I personally will not be told what to do in my own personal space


----------

